# Djeca i roditelji > Izazovi roditeljstva >  pomoc-maca u stanu

## zrinka

eh
moja djeca, pogovoto jelena je luda za zivtoinja a jedno i drugo za macama...
i sad, oni strasno navaljuju da bi macu, a ja nikad nisam imala macu i opce ne znam sto to znaci, zivjeti u stanu s macom, koliko je to obaveza, koje pasmine su ok, na sto treba paziti, moze li  maca opce u stanu biti, koliko je cista, jel se moze nauciti piskiti na odredjeno mjesto i slicno, hrana, cijepljenje (mujice   :Grin:  )....

trebam pomoc, da dobro razmislimo prije nego li se odlucimo priustiti im to ili ne...

ja sam odrasla uz psa, ali u kuci, imao je svoju kucicu vani, u nasoj je bio kad je god htio....psa ne mogu zamisliti u stanu, ali maca mi se cini skoro ok....

jel ima ovdje nekog tko zna malo vise o macama? plizzzzz   :Smile:

----------


## Bubica

mi imali dvije, sada imamo psa  :Grin:  

mace su puno manje zahtjevne od psa, s njima ima puno manje posla. Otvoris vrata kada zamjaucu, isto tako kada ih cujes s druge strane. Moje su bile dugodlake, dlake po stanu ili prihvacas ili ne, nema sredine...

Ne sjecam se cijepljenja, znam da smo im davali neke ljekove protiv parazita. Na zalost, obje macke su nam se otrovale u obliznjem parku, zato nismo vise nabavljali nove  :Sad:

----------


## zrinka

hvala, bubice   :Love:  

jel dlaka imao stanu puno? kako namjestaj i stokovi, jesu grebale?

----------


## Bubica

puno vise stete mi je pas napravio pa nisam objektivna. Ono sto mi se cini vazno jest da nabavite mackicu koja je jos u leglu naucila obavljati nuzdu u pijesak. Takav je bio nas Bubi (od tuda i nick  :Heart:  ) koji, za razliku od gizma, nikada nista nije obavio u stanu.

----------


## Inda_os

Ja sam imala macu u stanu.  

Kad je stigla kod nas (bila je stara 3mj) već je, srećom,  bila naučena na vršenje nužde u pijesak. Mačke su izrazite čistunke i kad se jednom nauči na mjesto vršenja nužde, nikad neće zgriješiti po tom pitanju. Mačji wc-i koji su skroz zatvoreni ( imaju krov, nije samo posuda) su najpraktičniji jer ne izlazi pijesak iz njih i bolje zadržavaju neugodne mirise. Meni se Natusan pijesak pokazao najboljim.

Što se tiče hrane, vrlo je jednostavno - treba imati svoju posudicu i briketiće za mačke (nije dobro hranjenje našom hranom)

Što se tiče cijepljenja, nikad ju nismo puštali van i nije dolazila u kontakt s drugim mačkama pa ju nismo ni cijepili. Jedino smo davali neki lijek protiv glista ali nakon nekog vremena smo prestali jer ih nije imala. Tretirali smo ju dva puta jer je imala buhice (s njima je i došla) s nekim sredstvom koje ima djelovanje nekoliko mjeseci. 

Što se tiče pasmine, moja je bila miješana. 

Možda treba pripaziti i na spol mačke. Po mom iskustvu muški su puno mazniji i privrženiji. Ženke su često malo asocijalnije i više vole samovati.

Što se tiče dlaka - ne mogu reći da ih nema ali razvije se tolerancija   :Wink:  

Grebanje - moraju imati neko mjesto gdje će oštriti kandžice, obično si same odaberu što im se sviđa pa ili to žrtvuješ ili ih učiš na nešto drugo.

Ako još kako mogu pomoći, slobodno pitaj.

----------


## Zorana

Zrinka, nadam se da te nece uvrijediti moj stav, ali posto vidim da jos nisi donijela odluku, moram ga napisati. I sama sam imala macku, tj. macka. 
Nije problem napisati preporuku za vrstu najpogodniju za npr. druzenje s djecom, oko navikavanja na wc i ostalo....medjutim, nakon mog iskustva ja sam ostala cvrsto i duboko u uvjerenju da zivotinji nikad i nikako ne moze biti dobro u zatvorenom prostoru kao sto bi joj bilo u prirodnom okruzenju ili dvoristu. Eto....zdravoseljacki bi ja rekla da je to velika gnjavaza za zivotinju i iz ljubavi prema mackama ja bih to djeci uskratila. (barem za sada imam takav stav)

----------


## Sanela-Naja

Mi imamo macu - već 12 godina..
na kutiju sa pijeskom se navikla odmah - nismo imali nezgodacija po pitanju vršenja nužde.
imamo ženku - mislim da su ženke bolje jer muški kad se tjeraju obilježavaju teritorij..
naša maca /5,5 kg/ je perzijka - ali bez certifikata - original iz Velike gorice  :Razz:  htjela sam takvu
cijepljena i sterilizirana ...nikada nije bila vani - osim kod odlaska veterinaru -tu se doslovce smrzne u travi i čeka da ju izvadimo van..u prošlom stanu smo imali balkon-sada imamo veliku terasu -puno boravi vani..
ali, moraš znati da se mace vole maziti kada one hoće /meni se to sviđa/
to znači da ponekad kada bi se neko s njom mazio ona to ne želi - pa se čovjek osjeti odbačenim  :Wink:  
također, vrlo često završimo svi 4 na krevetu ili kauču..npr, navečer kada idemo spavati obavezno skoči na krevet za laku noć, a ujutro kada čuje da smo budni eto je opet ..
dlake- jedina negativna stvar koja me ponekad dovodi do ludila-mislim, linjam se i ja ali na svoje ne reagiram- dlaka ima -možeš čistiti koliko hoćeš ..osobno, mislim da našoj maci nije gnjavaža biti s nama jer njoj je to prirodno okruženje..kako smo cijeli život imali životinje u stanu - ove domaće vulgaris - pokupljeno mače ispred zgrade - one su uvijek htjele van i puštali smo ih / ali, tu nisi mogao kontrolirati gdje idu i s kim se druže pa mi se nije sviđalo da onda hodaju po stanu-za njih se slažem da im je stan strano okruženje/
dođite do nas pa se upoznajte sa Lunom  :Kiss:

----------


## pirica

obožavam mace, vidi se u avataru
http://public.fotki.com/pirica/pira/ evo par slikica kako moja živi   :Grin:  
maca ti je super za stan, da će bit dlaka bit će i to pogotovo ljeti, lako se naući na wc (ja sam svojoj jednom pokazala i to je to, onda je skužila da može ić i vani pa sad traži van ko pas). dok je mala razigrana je pa grebe i grize ruke, kupite joj jednu onu veliku grebalicu i neće ti namještaj grebat. ako je muško i u stanu trebat će ga kastrirat jer će ti počet zapišavat čoškove kad se krene tjerat. ja sam imala i muške i ženske i moram priznat ženske su mi draže. moja je streilozirana dvorišno kućna i ima 3,0kg

----------


## flower

mi smo imali i imamo mace (i pse) ali zivimo u kuci, tako da ne znam koliko je to relevantno.
mace su privrzenije, pogotovo sterilizirane, macori su skloni odlutati, zaljubiti se, neki su se i preselili kod susjeda   :Embarassed:   nasa Beta bila je s nama 16 god. i sad imamo mackicu. uvijek smo ih kupili s ceste, odveli vet. na ciscenje od prazita i to je to. nema posebnog cijepljenja (obaveznog) za mace.
mislim da ova moja ne moze uopce zamisliti zivot bez njih.

----------


## marta

zrinka, na 15.-tom katu ste. razmisli jos o tome. :/

----------


## zrinka

cure hvala 
zorana, i ja sam tako razmisljala ( i slazem se), al opet....ne znam, cini mi se da mace pate puno manje od pasa u stanu...pogotovo neke pasmine

marta, koja je razlika 5. ili 15. kat?

----------


## pirica

> zrinka, na 15.-tom katu ste. razmisli jos o tome. :/


uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu ovo je visoko
dok smo živjeli u zgradi (5.kat) moja je uredno hodala po rubu ograde na balkonu, ja bi se sledila

----------


## zrinka

pa ne moze hodati na rubu nase balkonske ograde, to je profil od 5 cm sirine i na visini od cca 130 cm

mislis da bi prezivjela pad s 5. kata?

----------


## pirica

> pa ne moze hodati na rubu nase balkonske ograde, to je profil od 5 cm sirine i na visini od cca 130 cm
> 
> mislis da bi prezivjela pad s 5. kata?


može ona hodat di god hoće, 5cm je za moju i previše, sad visina je druga stvar. meni je vet rekao ako padne dovedite je pa ćemo je složit   :Laughing:  , preživila bi ali bi se polomila   :Smile:

----------


## marta

> cure hvala 
> zorana, i ja sam tako razmisljala ( i slazem se), al opet....ne znam, cini mi se da mace pate puno manje od pasa u stanu...pogotovo neke pasmine
> 
> marta, koja je razlika 5. ili 15. kat?


Onu s petog kata jos nekako mozes i pustiti van. Ovu s petnaestog - tesko. Sto bi znacilo da ce stalno biti u stanu.  :/

----------


## zrinka

pa vidis da se sanelina boji i izaci
znaci da njoj stan moze biti sasvim dovoljan
mozda, sta ja znam, vidis da se rasoitujem
a imamo i 200 m2 terase iznad
pa moze i tamo skitati, a od tamo ne moze pasti

----------


## mislava

nekad davno sam imala bijelu perzijsku macu.
pala je s balkona   :Crying or Very sad:  , 4. kat, unutarnje krvarenje, živjela je još par dana i uginula.
bila je jako umiljata, nuždu je od prvog dana obavljala gdje treba, znala se igrati skrivača.
problem su bile dlake, osobito na crnoj odjeći. a voljela je drijemati u ormaru. voljela je drijemati i u lavabou, po velikim vrućinama.
nikada nam ništa nije uništila.

----------


## zrinka

mislava   :Sad:  

eto ga na
pa jel one stvarno tako padaju s prozora i balkona?

----------


## Bubica

da, mi zivimo u prizemlju, nasima je samo prozor trebalo otvoriti

----------


## MalaSirena

> mislava   
> 
> eto ga na
> pa jel one stvarno tako padaju s prozora i balkona?


Moje (odn. mamine) su svaka barem jednom pale - zanesu se gledajuć ptičice ili se naguravaju na uskom, ali moji žive na prvom katu i dolje je zemlja pa mačkama nije bilo ništa (čak štoviše, starija je jedno vrijeme bez pol frke silazila sama dolje, obično ljeti navečer kad bi se klinci pokupili doma iz obližnjeg parkića).

----------


## sweety

Maca u stanu traži tri stvari.

1. Hrana
2. Mjesto za kakanje
3. Pažnju


Sve ostalo si nađe sama   :Grin:  ...

 :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Vlvl

Moja je dvaput pala s petog kata i iako se ozlijedila preživjela je bez posljedica osim što jednu nogicu malo vuče. (Od naših ta je svejedno najspretnija maca.) Onda smo se opametili i stavili mrežu na balkon i prozor. 
Inače, s iskustvom koje imam sad bih uvijek nabavila dvije mace, a ne jednu samu. Posao je isti, a trošak samo malo veći. Ova moja je ispala prava čudakinja od tog statusa mačke jedinice, a i mamin mačak je na svoju ruku.

----------


## Sanela-Naja

Zrinka, malo sam se nespretno izrazila- ne ide van po cesti ali doslovce visi na terasi /ranije na balkonu/ ...i zaista se zanese u lovu na ptičice.
Naša izađe i hoda i po ravnom dijelu krova /jednom smo skoro zvonili kod susjede-ali se vratila.../
Moja  maca iz djetinjstva  je 2 puta pala sa 5.kata - ništa joj nije bilo ...sa 15. :/

----------


## zrinka

i sto sad, uh
bojim se nista od mace
ili postoji nacin da je se sprijeci da se ne baci s balkona?

----------


## buby

zrinka, samo o maci razmišljaš ili može i neka druga životinja?
mi smo nedavno nabavili patuljastog kunića
imali smo i prije - fora interaktivno biće (kombinacija zeke, pesa i mace)
da, glodavac je - pazi što će šnjufkati  :Wink:  

macu nisam imala, pa ti ne mogu dati savjete o njoj

imati ljubimca je velika odluka
život sa njima ima svoja pravila, a opet je tako divan i pruža puno veselja svima

----------


## Ines

bivsa susjeda je imala macka koji je pao s negdje petog kata plus visoko prizemlje (neki poslovni prostori na kat) tak da je to valjda bila i visina sedmog kata i ostao ziv i gotovo neozlijedjen.
prvi put
drugi put mu nije bilo spasa

inace,macku nisam nikad imala, imala je baka posvojenog macka koji je dolazio i odlazio po vlastitom nahodjenju (jednom se vratio i nakon par mjeseci, bez jednog oka). ona ga nije pustala u spavace sobe i stvarno nije bilo dlaka po kuci (dobro, moja baka je velika cistunka, treba i to uzet u obzir)

----------


## marti_sk

*Zrinka* ja imam predivnu macu, ustavri macan   :Smile:  zivimo u stan, na 3 sprat ali je visoko, na pocetku nisam htjela ga pustati na terasi jer sam se bojala da ce pasti, sad je non stop na terasu, nikad mu nije palo na pamet da se popne na ogradi...ja od stranu imam resetke ili sipke, ne znam kako da to obajsnim  :/ i tu mu je omiljeno mjesto da viri van...ali nikad bas nikad nije pokusao da ide na nesigurno tlo. Mozda mozes razmisliti neki nacin kako bi je zastitila odnosno da joj onemogucis mogucnost da se popne na ogradu i sl.
mace su bas domace zivotinjice, lako se privzuju za sredinu i ne zele menjati istu jer to im je jaki stres, meni su super i za odrzavanje, ne baraju non stop angazman oko njih jer su jako samostalne, na pr. pas moras setati bar 3 puta na dan a to je bas obaveza.

----------


## zrinka

hm, zeko  :D 
moza to nije lose
jel on piski gdje stigne, il se moze nauciti? dlake?

sve sam mislila, imat cemo macu ili sto vec, pa dok se ne izgustiraju i ako smo se presli i ako nam bude tesko, uvijek je mozemo odnijeti baki koja zivi u kuci s vrtom, pa nek gusta tamo...

ali, ako ce se prije toga bacati s 15. kata  :shock: , onda nista
iako mi zvuci nevjerojatno da bi se mogla popeti na prilicno visoku ogradu

a nemam pojma

----------


## Vrijeska

i mene zanimaju ti mali kunići ...
tj. moje dijete ...
mislila sam ga pod bor kao poklon ali opet, priznajem, velika bi mi tlaka bila brinuti se o njemu ... sumnjam da bi djeca mogla ili htjela sama ...

----------


## Ines

bas sam jucer bila u pet centru po hranu za pesa pa sam ulutala u dio gdje drze zivotinje i gledala malo zeceke, preslatki su bili.
a osim njih ima i hrcaka, zamoraca, kojekakvih miseva i stakora

----------


## anamar

moja kolegica ima zecova. baš ću ju pitat sutra na poslu, jel to milo stvorenjce zahtjevno. 
znam samo da mu redovito kupuje slamu u dućanu za ljubimce.

----------


## MalaSirena

> hm, zeko  :D 
> moza to nije lose
> jel on piski gdje stigne, il se moze nauciti? dlake?
> 
> sve sam mislila, imat cemo macu ili sto vec, pa dok se ne izgustiraju i ako smo se presli i ako nam bude tesko, uvijek je mozemo odnijeti baki koja zivi u kuci s vrtom, pa nek gusta tamo...
> 
> ali, ako ce se prije toga bacati s 15. kata  :shock: , onda nista
> iako mi zvuci nevjerojatno da bi se mogla popeti na prilicno visoku ogradu
> 
> a nemam pojma



Moja frendica je kao zaštitu za svoje mačke preko balkona stavila mrežu (dobro dođe i da golubovi ne dolaze na balkon) pa ak ti ne smeta...

----------


## zrinka

ja ne bi neku zivotinju u kavezu, radje bi nekoga tko se muva okolo....zato mi zamorci i hrcci ne dolaze u obzir (jel moraju biti u kavezu?)...

----------


## mamma Juanita

zrinka, baš sam ti mislila predložit ovo što i MalaSirena.




> iako mi zvuci nevjerojatno da bi se mogla popeti na prilicno visoku ogradu


hehe, vidi se da nisi imala posla s macama...

za par tjedana i nama dolazi jedan mali mačak, mi planiramo da je malo 
u kući, malo vani.
 već ga zovemo Frodo 8)

kod prijašnjih mačaka mi je bila najveća muka jer su bile samo u stanu i onda bi sirote poludile kad bi im došlo vrijeme parenja, a još veća muka nam je bilo kastriranje (što vjerojatno postane nužno ako misliš takvu macu držati u stanu duže).
uglavnom, mi odustali od mačaka sve do sad kad se trebamo preselit (a cure isto navaljuju već neko vrijeme...mada bi one i psa i macu)

kažu za ženke da bi prije kastriranja bilo dobro da imaju bar jedno leglo, možda neko drugi više zna o tome, ja načula...

zekani su mi slatki, ali ne znam koliko se mogu naučiti na higijenu, mislim da ne kao i mačke.
a nekako mi se ne sviđa držat ih u kavezu.
komplicirana sam  :Razz: 

za pse sve znaš.
puno daju, ali puno i zahtjevaju.

----------


## ina33

Nisam ja imala macu, ali moja rodica je (macu u stanu). Ta konkretna maca bila je strah i trepet rodbine, bila je više-manje stalno s rodicom i u stanu ili u kući na Braču, užasno posesivna na tu rodicu, bojala se drugih mačaka i prema njima bila agresivna, bojala se drugih ljudi (recimo, kad bi rodica nekoga poljubila i sl.). Jednom je iznapadala moju mamu pa se mama branila tako da se zamotala u zavjesu. Ne znam, možda je problem bio u intenzitetu odnosa moja rodica (odrasla osoba) i ta maca pa je maca bila užasno agresivna u odnosu na sve druge osobe i životinje. Ne sjećam se je li bila maca ili mačor, doduše, mi smo je se bojali. Znam da mi je druženje s rodicom dok je imala macu bio problem (zvala bi je na telefon da di je, na kraju su je kad bi dolazili gosti zatvarali u jednu sobu, a tek tad bi šiznula), a nije, recimo, bio problem kad su imali psa aljaškog malamuta koji je na Braču ispoljavao neki lovački instinkt u odnosu na koze (jedanput je jednog težaka i kozu mu stjerao u more), ali u odnosu na druge ljude i pse je bio kul, samo bi koji put zavijao kad mu se ne bi pružila pažnja, ali njega smo doživljavali kao dobroćudnog medu, ni traga tom strahu koji smo proživjeli s macom.

----------


## ina33

I ne znam je li ta maca bila kastrirana. Psa su isto imali u stanu, ali bio je duplo veći stan i on je boravio na balkonu, a maca je spavala u krevetu s rodicom.

----------


## ina33

Zeko? Mi smo imali kunića, mislim da se teško može s njim u stanu osim ako ga se ne drži isključivo na balkonu jer jako često kaki - doslovno ga možeš nalazit kao Ivicu i Maricu po tome. 

E, i prijatelj ima macu doma, ta maca je skroz normalna i OK i čak je plašljiva, za razliku od mace te moje rodice, pretpostavljam da je većinu vremena sama jer ljudi rade (dok je rodici bila stalno po rukama), ali mislim i da ima prilike odšetat i socijalizirat se malo s kvartovskim macama (oni su na visokom prizemlju).

----------


## mamma Juanita

ajme :shock: 
ja sam kroz djetinjstvo imala nekoliko mačaka i maačaka  :Smile:  (kasnije i psa) i nikad ništa slično.
sve koje smo imali, osim jedne malo samozatajne, su bili zaigrani i uveseljavali i nas i prijatelje.
e da, kažu da se ljudi koji imaju kućne ljubimce lakše i bolje opuštaju  8) 
(osim valjda ako imaš ovakvu napasnicu kao ova od inine rodice   :Grin:   )

----------


## MalaSirena

Moji imaju dvije mačke - jedna je imala leglo prije kastracije, a druga (kćerka) nije. Ova koja je imala leglo ostala je mršavija, a ova druga se ubucala ko prase  :/  

Osobno, mislim da je super stvar to što su njih dvije skupa pa se malo ganjaju, malo ližu, malo skupa spavaju, a malo svaka na svom kraju i nije im dosadno kak bi im vjerojatno bilo da je samo jedna.

Jedino, mama se žali da od njih ne može spavati ujutro jer joj starija dođe na prsa i šapom je 'šamara' dok se ne digne i ne da im jesti   :Grin:  (a da ne spomenem kak se mačka doslovno nadurila jer se malac uvukao na njeno mjesto u krevetu pa im je demonstrativno okrenula leđa i buljila u zid   :Laughing:  ).

----------


## mamma Juanita

e mačke stvarno imaju karakter   :Laughing:  ...

----------


## MalaSirena

> e mačke stvarno imaju karakter   ...



Bome imaju!
Mogla bih ih cijeli dan gledati kako se gluparaju (doduše, kad smo mi tam obično se posakrivaju na nedostupnim mjestima i spavaju ili se igraju skrivača s malim - zakon mi je kak se nakon nekoliko krugova jurnjave kulerski makne (ova starija) u stranu, a ovaj moj ju niti ne skuži kad projuri kraj nje   :Grin: . Pa finte u žicanju hrane... starija uvijek žica i nikad ne pojede do kraja (mlađa je peračica posuđa   :Grin:  ), starija obično spava mojoj mami na prsima ili oko glave, mlađa se raširi oko nogu (omiljeno joj je ležati glavom prema stopalima pa šnjofka stopala   :Rolling Eyes:   :Grin:  ).

Privlačenje pažnje - moja mama voli kartati preko neta pa joj se starija prešetava lijevo-desno ispred monitora par puta prije nego joj se uvali u krilo.

Voli pokazivati da je glavna tak da sjedne posred stola (a zna da ne smije) pa kad moji viknu prvo bahato okrene glavu i još i legne prije nego siđe dolje.   :Grin:  

Kad im se mazi, najmaznije su na svijetu, a kad ne, bez pardona zasikću, a ako treba (to najčešće mene jer sam uporna   :Rolling Eyes:  ) onda ogrebu.

Ah, napisala sam cijeli traktat. Jel se vidi da volim mace??   :Heart:   :Grin:

----------


## Inda_os

Zeko - jednom i nikad više. Imali smo omanji požar u stanu zbog zeke koji je izglodao žicu od produžnog kabla!!!

----------


## mim

> hm, zeko  :D 
> moza to nije lose
> jel on piski gdje stigne, il se moze nauciti? dlake?


Nemoj zeku. To nije životinja za malu djecu, ne da se natezati, dosta su osjetljivi i vole ostavljati "kuglice" za sobom po cijelom stanu. U kavezu sve obavljaju u svoj wc tj. na jedno mjesto (hm, barem većina njih to radi), ali kad skakuću...   :Rolling Eyes:  
Osim toga-jedan zeko može biti dosta depresivan, a par mu mora biti različitog spola. Sterilizirati moraš oba jer ako samo mužjaka kastriraš ženka ga zna napadati pa se i nju mora sterilizirati. 

Glasam za macu. Mi smo ih imali u kući, sve su spavale na dasci od prozora i ni jedna nije nikad pala. Ne moraju baš sve padati. Osim toga, na ogradu uvijek možeš staviti žicu kao i na prozor u određenoj visini tako da ne mogu pasti.




> ja ne bi neku zivotinju u kavezu, radje bi nekoga tko se muva okolo....zato mi zamorci i hrcci ne dolaze u obzir (jel moraju biti u kavezu?)...


Hrčci bi trebali biti u kavezu uz kontrolirano puštanje van. Također nisu za natezanje. Zamorci su malo drugačiji, imaju zahvalniji bioritam od hrčaka, ali također su više životinje za gledanje. Mi imamo dio stana koji je žica-free za zamorce, pola dana izvan kaveza, ostatak u kavezu, obavezno istospolni par (dvije ženke se obično bolje slože od dva dečka) ili kastrirani mužjak i ženka (ne mora je se sterilizirati).

----------


## Sanela-Naja

MalaSirena-uopće se ne kuži  :Love:  

Meni je super kada Luna skoči na novine koje neko od nas čita s guštom - mislim, zar smo je mislili ignorirati?  :Rolling Eyes:  

Zeko- mislim da ga se ne može istrenirati za kakanje/možda platnene?/ i da ipak treba kavez odnosno nadzor.
Ovo sa mrežom mi se ne čini loše...bićeš mirnija.
Cijeli život smo imali različite životinje /pas, mačke, ribice, činčile, razne ptice, hrčke.../ - sa psom ili mačkom ostvaruješ ipak veću bliskost - odnosno imaš veći što bi rekli -feed back.

----------


## Vlvl

Za sprečavanje mačjih padova - mrežasta ograda na balkonu, mrežica za komarce na prozorima. Ja sam prema tome imala predrasude, ali pokazalo se da nam uopće ne smeta i ne zaklanja pogled. Dodatna prednost je bila što su gosti počeli rado koristit balkon, a prije nisu htjeli ni blizu. I mogli smo djecu bez straha pustit da se igraju tamo.
Mace ne trebaju imati prvo leglo prije sterilizacije. Uostalom, pitajte veterinara. I to je jedna predrasuda koju smo imali, ali nakon što je u dva mjeseca tri puta provela tjedan dana vukući se uzdignute guze i zavijajući neprekidno... 
Za vrlo čudnovate mace - ima svakakvih, ali po mom iskustvu dva su presudna faktora za stvarno lupitu mačku: maca jedinica dok je mala i mlada i prerano odvajanje iz legla. Za obitelj s djecom preporučujem, ako se može birati (ako se ne može to znači da vam je već došla na vrata, tj. djeca donijela   :Grin:  ) stupit u kontakt s obitelji koja ima leglo i zamolit da preporuče maznu i umiljatu mačku - oni će znat koji je malac iz legla kakav, i ne uzimat prije napunjena dva do tri mjeseca.
I dalje glasam za opciju 2x, imala sam 1 i 2, znam da nije neka razlika.

----------


## Mihovil

Mi smo imali malog zeku kada sam ja ostala trudna i on se zaljubio u mene. MM nije smio ni blizu, odmah bi ga napadao. Kada sam došla iz rodilišta, ostavili smo ga kod mojih roditelja jer imaju kuću i tamo je lunjao po cijelom susjedstvu. Pronašao si je novu ljubav u mojoj kujici, njemačkom ovčaru. 

Obožavam mačke i razmišljamo da je nabavimo. Uskoro očekujemo pomladak od mačke mojih roditelja pa ćemo razmisliti. Vrlo su uredne, postoje za kupiti razne grebalice, a uostalom mački koja živi u stanu možeš i porezati kanđe. Najljepše mi je kada ti se ugnjezdi u krilu i prede. Totalno opuštajuće.

Za sada imamo samo ptičice, papige fishere, mužjaka i ženku, i imamo četiri jaja pa očekujemo male ptičice. Totalno sam zbog toga uzbuđena. Mi ih puštamo da lete i onda dosta kakaju, ali odmah obrišemo. Može ih se svašta naučiti i pripitomiti, tako da je to moja topla preporuka.

----------


## Maslačkica

100 ljudi 100 ćudi, tako je isto i kod životinja. 

Mislim da obavezno trebate staviti ogradu ako ćete mačku u stan, jer znam više njih koje su pale sa prozora.... 

Isto tako mislim da su životinje dobre za djecu i da se uče ponašati s njima, ali da ih treba "naučiti". Zašto to kažem? Zato što smo ja i sestra imale 11 i 16 godina, ali se nismo baš znale brinuti za psa, a boga mi ni moja mama...a trebaš se znati brinuti za njih, a nismo imale od koga naučiti. 

I ako vam ne smetaju dlake mačke, ja glasam da je nabavite...

----------


## M.a.r.t.a

mi imamo mačića starog 2 mjeseca, karlo ga obožava.

cijeli sam život imala pse i nikad nisam mislila da ću imati macu, ali jednu večer mi je mm donio s posla. kad sam je vidjela onako umiljatu nisam je mogla ne primiti. prvo na balkon. tamo je stajala čak 1 dan. sada živi s nama u kući   :Smile:  . na balkonu je pijesak i uglavnom tamo vrši nuždu (jučer je malo zakazala, vjerojatno jer pijesak nije bio dovoljno čist).

odveli smo je u veterinara na pregled. dobila je nešto protiv glista jer je to navodno najveći neprijatelj malih mačaka. za mjesec dana je treba cijepiti. i to je to.

navijam za macu.
ne volim životinje držati u kavezima.

----------


## mislava

glasam za macu.
stavite mrežicu i problem riješen.
naravno da ne padaju sve mace, no bolje spriječiti nego liječiti.

----------


## marti_sk

> (jučer je malo zakazala, vjerojatno jer pijesak nije bio dovoljno čist).


Ovo  je jako  tocno, ako pjesak nije cist dovoljno onda trpe koliko mogu i nakon toga traze neko drugo cisto mejsto meni jednom na krevetu  :Grin:

----------


## iridana2666

*marti_sk*, je li to tvoja maca na avataru?   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Felix

moji roditelji imaju macu koja vec nekoliko godina sece po neogradjenom dijelu balkona na 5. katu. koliko vidim, jako je oprezna i zna kad smije skociti za pticom a kad ne.

sterilizirana je, nikad nije imala leglo i deblja se sve vise i vise (do sterilizacije je bila manekenske gradje). mozda je to mit, ali znam macke koje su imale leglo i nisu se toliko utovile nakon sterilizacije.

takodjer mi se cini da ima smisla sto je netko rekao o zenskim mackama - sve macke koje znam zenske su i prilicno namcoraste, nisu bas za mazenje.

----------


## anamar

evo info o zecu. čak dvoje ljudi u mojoj firmi imaju zeca. jedan je neuredan, kaka posvuda i pušta dlake, jer je tipa moher (ne znam baš točno jel to službeni naziv, ali dlaka mu se ponaša ko istoimenom đemperu), a drugi je sušta suprotnost, nuždu vrši u zahod u svom kavezu i dlaka nema previše.
inače se zec može držati u kavezu i/ili pustiti da slobodno skakuće uokolo. jako su umiljati i mazni.

----------


## latica

Mi imamo mladu macu. Nabavili smo macu zbog djece i super je. Kratkodlaka je (britanka)  
i nemamo problema s dlakama. Iz kontroliranog je legla pa je dosla sa svim lijepim manirama (druzeljubliva je , skroz socijalizirana, cista i celicnih zivaca).
Manju obozava (maze se naveliko) a s vecom se druzi samo ako se igraju. Ali ako velika
navali trpi dok moze a onda se dostojanstveno povuce.
Imamo veliki balkon i mrezu smo stavili samo preko ograde, tak da moze gledati izmedju sipki. Nikad nije ni probala skociti na ogradu. Kad imamo otvorene prozore u tu sobu maca
ne moze ici.
Kad je sama doma ima svoj ostakljeni balkon i jednu sobu na raspolaganju.
Spava na maloj plasticnoj Chico foteljici i pred jutro dodje na nas krevet i prede.

Eto iz moje perspektive maca je jedno predivno bice, toplo, cisto i stvarno nezhtjevno.
Jedino vikendom bas ne kuzi nasu zelju da dulje ostanemo u krevetu :Smile:

----------


## zrinka

uh, koja dilema,m moram mm isprintatintopic pa da probamo odluciti

jedno glupo pitanje - gdje se macku kupuju? uzmem oglasnik pa trazim?

----------


## pirica

ja sam svoje miceke uvijek poklanjala preko oglasnika.
nisam znala da je dobro da maca okoti prije stelirizacije, ali mene je moja k...a natjerala na to, okotila je 4 puta u 1 godini  :shock: 
moja voli mene doć budit ujutro, a to radi tako da uđe u sobu i počme oštrit kandže po lamperiji (a to se ne smije), voli davat puse (prođe mi njuškom ispod nosa) i na kauču uredno spava po meni (ona bi najrađe na glavu ali...). zna kad je bolesna pa to maksimalno iskorištava, tipa nalazimo je u krevetu jer zna da neće dobit po dupetu i tako. ja obožavam mace i ako imate uvijete da prilagodite neke stvari u stanu (balkon) nečete požalit ako uzmete macu.

----------


## zrinka

sto sad da napravim s balkonom?

opce ne znam kakvu mrezu staviti, od konopa ili zicanu?
joj, tako mi je mrska pomisao na tu mrezu

jel postoji neka pasmina maca koje ne skacu preko ograde?   :Grin:

----------


## mamma Juanita

mace možeš i preko oglasnika nabaviti, ima ih puno koje traže dobre ruke  :Smile:

----------


## zrinka

vidis vidis sto sam nasla, sad cemo izracunati koliko sve dodje
+ mreza   :Razz:  




> Pregled svih troškova od cijene same mačke, opreme do veterinarskih troškova. 
> 
> Cijena mačke, osnovna oprema, veterinarski troškovi, hrana, pijesak, oprema za auto, kozmetika, dodatna oprema, stručna literatura, članstvo u klubu, igračke za mačke 
> 
> $ $ $  $ $ $ 
> OSNOVNI TROŠKOVI: 
> 
>  CIJENA MAČKE: Za rasnu mačku bez rodovnika morat će te izdvojiti od 500 do 1000 kn, za onu s rodovnikom od 1500 do 5000 kn i više. No, mače možete nabaviti i besplatno, npr. od poznanika kojem se ljubimica upravo omacila, ili spašavajući neku nesretnu lutalicu.
> OSNOVNA OPREMA: zdjelice, jastuk, krevet, košaru, kutiju za pijesak i lopaticu platit će te oko 250-300 kn.
> ...

----------


## marti_sk

> *marti_sk*, je li to tvoja maca na avataru?


nije draga,ali je jako slicna....bela je i dugodlaka 

*zrinka* neces pogrjesiti u izboru na mace, a namesto mrezu mozda da stvais neko cvece,zardinjere i sl....mozda je glupi predlog ali...preko zimi nece bas puno biti na terasu, samo kad piski i kaki jer su jako zimorljive!

----------


## zrinka

vidim da se neke vrste macaka (one s pedigreom tj rodovnikom) opce ne bi trebale pustatu vani, da su one prave kucne mace i ne snalaze se vani, a valjda ove macke vulgaris vole biti i vani

----------


## marti_sk

> vidis vidis sto sam nasla, sad cemo izracunati koliko sve dodje
> + mreza   
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Pregled svih troškova od cijene same mačke, opreme do veterinarskih troškova. 
> ...



zaboravila si igracke   :Grin:

----------


## marti_sk

moja je vulgaris i nece da cuje za vanjski svjet

----------


## MalaSirena

Glasam za mačku vulgaris   :Heart: , a onda možeš većinu troškova otpisati, dakle ne moraš platiti mačku, ne moraš joj kupovati nikakvu kozmetiku, osim nekog češlja/četke za počešljati tu i tam budući da higijenu ionako provodi sama (osim ako nabaviš dvije mace pa će se čistiti međusobno   :Grin:  ), ne treba ti vodilica za macu, knjige posudiš u knjižnici, a od igračaka su jako zanimljivi prazna kinder-jaja, orasi, kesteni, loptice od alufolije, ukrasna uskrsna jaja, vuna, penkale i sl. (moja povremeno, kad joj dođe, zafitilji mobitel ili ručni sat na pod ako ga tata ostavi na stolu ili nekom ormariću nadohvat šape   :Grin:  ).

----------


## latica

Moja maca nije vulgaris, a odabrali smo ju bas zato sto za britanke nemaju zelju za vanjskim svijetom. A i inace su mirne i mazne i ne divljaju.  Mreza na balkonu je ona za komarce, ali samo u visini ograde.
Imamo i cvijece uz ogradu i obozava leci u moju ruzu i gledati van.
Osim sto maca s rodovnikom kosta ostalo je isto da li je maca vulgaris ili ne. 
WC, transpoter i neka grebalica su osnovne i najskuplje potrepstine, ali to jednom kupis
i vise na to ne mislis. Pjeska kao i hrane ima raznih i sto se tice cijene i sto se tice kvalitete,  ali nije da bas nesto opterecuje nas kucni budjet.
Tu je jos i sterilizacija (oko 400kn ali jednokratno), mi smo nasu sterilizirali sa sedam mjeseci i ako nemas namjeru imati macice danas se savjetuje sterilizacija prije puberteta.
Ako maca zivi samo u stanu ciscenje protiv eventualnih glista i buha se provodi dvaput godisnje a i cijepljenje nije obavezno.

----------


## latica

E da omiljena joj je igracka obicna slamka koju uspjesno izvuce iz prazne case
pa pretumbava po parketu i zgura pod tepih. I mala loptica za stolni tenis je super.
Ogrlice, vodilice, sampon i sl. ti ne treba za macu u stanu.
Dvije-tri zdjelice su dovoljne (a mogu, pogotovo za vlaznu hranu i obicni tanjurici).
Vitamine joj povremeno dajemo ali skupe poslastice ne.
Cistokrvne mace se kupuju u uzgajivacnici, evo jednog linka:

http://svijet-ljubimaca.com/forum/links.php?c=6

Meni su osobno najdraze britanke i kartuzijanke ali da su skupe-jesu.
Ali sa dlakama stvaro nemam problema, iscetkam ju jednom tjedno i to je to.

----------


## pikula

Curke, nama je maca uginula jako mala i ostalo nam je dosta junior hrane suhe i vlažne, paste za probavu itd.Neke stvari su samo otvorene i zatvorene, neke još zapakirane. Ako je netko zainteresiran da dođe po to - lokacija zagreb zapad neke se javi na pp da se dogovorimo.

----------


## pikula

poklanjamo, naravno   :Smile:  , nadam se da nisam pogrješila što sam to na ovom topicu...

----------


## Leelee

Mojem sinu je naša maca baš draga. Ne gnjavi ju, malo je podraga, rado ju gleda, traži gdje je po stanu...ona nikad nije došla niti blizu njegovog krevetića niti hodala ili kopala po njegovim igračkama (ona dosta razumije, kad joj se kaže NE ili VAN IZ SOBE). Skroz je mačka vulgaris, našli smo je čisto malu pred ulazom, i starija je od djeteta. Vrlo je čista, uredna, a u životu sam imala dosta mačaka - nikada nisam vidjela neurednu macu ili koja ne bi naučila ići na svoj WC. I - ne želi ići van - čak i kad joj otvoriš vrata, uopće nije zainteresirana. Preporučila bih više takvu običnu macu nego neku rasnu. Mi smo je dali cijepiti protiv mačjih bolesti iako ne ide van (i trebali bi opet...sjetih se) i mislim da je ipak bolje ako ne bi išla van. A dlake...ima ih, treba usisavati, ali i macu četkati (to uglavnom vole i misle da im to radimo da bi uživale, a ustvari se radi o skidanju dlaka...)

----------


## Vlvl

O ograđivanju balkona i drugim "osiguranjima" maca ima dosta ovdje:  
http://foursoftpaws.yuku.com/topic/1715?page=1

----------


## zrinka

hvala Vlvl   :Smile:

----------


## Maja

I ja ozbiljno razmišljam o maci. Klinci bi se sigurno raspametili od sreće.
Stan nam je na drugom katu, nema balkona. Ono što me muči su dlake (ima li kakvih da se manje linjaju, iako si mislim da se možda ja moram preodgojit po tom pitanju) i što  radite s macom za vrijeme GO?

----------


## marti_sk

> I ja ozbiljno razmišljam o maci. Klinci bi se sigurno raspametili od sreće.
> Stan nam je na drugom katu, nema balkona. Ono što me muči su dlake (ima li kakvih da se manje linjaju, iako si mislim da se možda ja moram preodgojit po tom pitanju) i što  radite s macom za vrijeme GO?


Hm moras se prilagoditi na dlake ili uzeti ta egipatska macka koja nema dlake, a sto se tice s macom za vrjeme GO ja sam dovukla mamu da mi cuva macku 10 dana jer ne znam dali kod nas ima centar gde ih mozes ostaviti da ih oni cuvaju za odredjenu naknadu  :/

----------


## buby

zeko je u gajbici, šeta po vani uz kontrolu - rekoh već, glodavac je (to je jače od njega)
djeca trebaju biti uz nadzor uz životinjice
naš zeko kaka i piški na svom wc-u
istina, ima kakača po tepihu i kauču koje klincu uredno skupljaju i bacaju u smeće (ili nazad u gajbu - to nekada radi dominik  :Laughing:  , kao "evo ti, ovo je tvoje!")
ako je duže vani, popiški se (2x do sada) - objasnila sam im da ne može biti predugo vani jer ne zna reći kada treba na wc, a ne može dugo trpiti
jedan dan je zaspala ispružena ko palačinka uz luciju dok je l gledala crtić  :Love:  

ne bih je uzela ranije dok je domi bio u fazi puzanja, a ja u fazi saugera i pranja podova

ljudi imaju razl. iskustva
bitno je da vi donesete odluku na temelju svojih želja i mogućnosti

----------


## buby

e da, htjela sam još ovo napisati - dr pezo (mislim da je to bio on na radio sljemenu - pred nekoliko dana) - rekao je da su mace za djecu od 8, 9 odnosno 10 godina (u stilu da su dovoljno velika da ne shvate osobno kada ih maca odbije za igru)

 :/ možda će neko tko je psiholog naći istinu u ovome, a možda i ne
ja svojima govorim kako je zeko živo biće kao i mi i isto tako ima svoje potrebe, raspoloženje itd.

----------


## Maja

> Maja prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> I ja ozbiljno razmišljam o maci. Klinci bi se sigurno raspametili od sreće.
> Stan nam je na drugom katu, nema balkona. Ono što me muči su dlake (ima li kakvih da se manje linjaju, iako si mislim da se možda ja moram preodgojit po tom pitanju) i što  radite s macom za vrijeme GO?
> 
> 
> Hm moras se prilagoditi na dlake ili uzeti ta egipatska macka koja nema dlake, a sto se tice s macom za vrjeme GO ja sam dovukla mamu da mi cuva macku 10 dana jer ne znam dali kod nas ima centar gde ih mozes ostaviti da ih oni cuvaju za odredjenu naknadu  :/


ta egipatska, je li to ona što ju je rachel iz friendsa imala?   :Laughing:  
rađe onda dlake

----------


## Maja

> Maja prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> I ja ozbiljno razmišljam o maci. Klinci bi se sigurno raspametili od sreće.
> Stan nam je na drugom katu, nema balkona. Ono što me muči su dlake (ima li kakvih da se manje linjaju, iako si mislim da se možda ja moram preodgojit po tom pitanju) i što  radite s macom za vrijeme GO?
> 
> 
> Hm moras se prilagoditi na dlake ili uzeti ta egipatska macka koja nema dlake, a sto se tice s macom za vrjeme GO ja sam dovukla mamu da mi cuva macku 10 dana jer ne znam dali kod nas ima centar gde ih mozes ostaviti da ih oni cuvaju za odredjenu naknadu  :/


ta egipatska, je li to ona što ju je rachel iz friendsa imala?   :Laughing:  
rađe onda dlake

----------


## Maja

aaa, sori, duplo

----------


## Sanela-Naja

> I ja ozbiljno razmišljam o maci. Klinci bi se sigurno raspametili od sreće. 
> Stan nam je na drugom katu, nema balkona. Ono što me muči su dlake (ima li kakvih da se manje linjaju, iako si mislim da se možda ja moram preodgojit po tom pitanju) i što radite s macom za vrijeme GO?


Ako idemo na max 3 dana - može ostati sama -samo joj ostavimo dovoljno hrane i vode..
ako idemo na duže onda uskače nećak - tako je bilo do sada - počeo je živjeti sa curom pa im moj stan više nije potreban   :Rolling Eyes:  ne znam moraću im plaćati da dođu..

inače, ideja odvođenja mace u hotel za mačke mi se ne sviđa-odnosno, promjena okoliša se ne sviđa mojoj maci. Zadnju selidbu je provela 2 dana u veš mašini -izlazila je za piš , nije ni jela ništa..prestresno za nju.[/quote]

----------


## latica

Nama za produzeni vikend-tip putovanja uskace baka-servis.
Dodje, nahrani i malo pomazi macu i ode kuci.
Ali za more nismo htjeli maltretirati bake, moraju se i one odmoriti pa je maca isla s nama.
Bili smo u apartmanu koji prima kucne ljubimce i maci je trebalo punih pola sata da se privikne na novi dom. Uzivala je na terasi, normalno jela i spavala, a kad smo dosli kuci 
izasla je iz transpotera protegla se i otisla na mjesto gdje joj stoji WC.
Nisam primjetila da je imala bilo kakve traume zbog promjena mjesta boravka.

----------


## Girica

Isto kao i ti.. odrasla uz pse i ptice, na mačku nikada pomišljala nisam.
Ali mm i sin vole - mačke.
Prije 3 godine smo nabavili našu Giricu ( i MORALA je biti ženkica i prugasta kao što ima i Bob Graditelj   :Wink:  ).
Mačke su čiste životinje, individualke, malo predu pa se maze pa gricnu i ogrebu i tako stalno.
Naša ide u dvorište i boravi u predsoblju (a ne u stanu) od kada imamo bebe. Oni je već sada obožavaju ali bojim se jer je ona vrlo nepredvidljive čudi   :Laughing:  , prede i gricne u isto vrijeme, ah te mice-mace .. Ali koliko god je micika pomalo divlja, jako je privržena i slatka.
Kada nas nema, uskoči baka.

----------


## ivarica

> i što  radite s macom za vrijeme GO?


nemoj da ti padne na pamet   :Laughing:

----------


## marti_sk

> marti_sk prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Maja prvotno napisa
> ...


Da, da   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## marti_sk

> I ja ozbiljno razmišljam o maci. Klinci bi se sigurno raspametili od sreće. 
> Stan nam je na drugom katu, nema balkona. Ono što me muči su dlake (ima li kakvih da se manje linjaju, iako si mislim da se možda ja moram preodgojit po tom pitanju) i što radite s macom za vrijeme GO?
> 			
> 		
> 
> Ako idemo na max 3 dana - može ostati sama -samo joj ostavimo dovoljno hrane i vode.


Ovako i mi! 




> inače, ideja odvođenja mace u hotel za mačke mi se ne sviđa-odnosno, promjena okoliša se ne sviđa mojoj maci


I meni se osobno ne svidja ideja ali za ljude koji nemaju ko da im cuva macu ili ne mogu je transportirat onda mozda bi ovo bilo dobro resenje  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## seni

> I ja ozbiljno razmišljam o maci. Klinci bi se sigurno raspametili od sreće.
> Stan nam je na drugom katu, nema balkona. Ono što me muči su dlake (ima li kakvih da se manje linjaju, iako si mislim da se možda ja moram preodgojit po tom pitanju) i što  radite s macom za vrijeme GO?


uzmes sa sobom, ostavis koji tjedan kod prijatelja, obitelji.....
tako nekako valjda, odnosno tako rade par prijatelja/poznanika koji imaju mace.

----------


## Sanela-Naja

*seni i marti_sk* - ako kod vaših maca funkcionira promjena okoliša -super..moja maca se stvarno sva istraumatizira-jednostavno , voli svoj okoliš- po meni je onda bolja varijanta platiti nekoga da dođe nahraniti/postoje i ovakve agencije/ ili ako ima mlađahne rodbine-još bolje.
imati macu u stanu -to je moj izbor -a ne izbor mojih prijatelja ili rodbine /osim ako i oni imaju iste/ -dakle, ne bih htjela maltretirati tuđi prostor sa dlakama moje mačke  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## flower

nase tri zivotinje (dva psa i maca) uvijek imaju bejbisitiranje na njihovom podrucju, svi su doista tako sretniji, a mi mirniji.

----------


## seni

da ne bude zabune, nemam ja macu. ali prijatelji imaju.

----------


## marti_sk

*sanela* i moja maca mrzi promjenu okoline, cak kad smo je nosili kod veterinara dozivjela je takav stres da su joj dlake padale ko lude! Taj predlog sam dala napamet, jer i da dolazi netko da joj daje hranu i vodu i da joj ocisti pjesak ipak bi bila usamljena, a mozda ovako i ne bi...ma sta ja znam, ja bi ko u USA hotelcic za mace sa 5 zvezdice pa ih tintraju ko da su ljudi   :Grin:  ali nazalost mi smo daleko od toga, a i kad bi imali to sigurno bi bilo jako skupo. 
Zato sam ja izabrala mamu, em pravila drustvo maci em cuvala stan od lopova   :Laughing:

----------


## M.a.r.t.a

Malo OT

do sad sam maci za wc koristila običan pijesak i nakon svake nužde sam morala mijenjati jer je bilo fuj. Danas sam U DM-a kupila njihov pijesak na kojem piše da se mijenja svakih 7 dana. Jel to dovoljno higijenski  :?

----------


## NatasaM...

je, to je "pijesak" od nekakvih kuglica, koje se slijepe tamo gdje maca obavi nuzdu
mi smo uvijek takav uzimali

----------


## zrinka

natasa, vi imate macu?  :? 

ja jos ne znam sto cemo
nisam spremna za jos jednu obavezu, sve mi se cini

----------


## Sanela-Naja

*Marta*, mi koristimo samo takav pijesak. Svaki dan čistimo sa lopaticom /naprave se loptice kad se popiški/, mijenjamo cijeli pijesak otprilike na tjednoj bazi.
*Zrinka*, baš sam te to htjela pitati ranije  :Smile:  maca će ipak biti tvoja obaveza /i tm/..na klince baš ne možeš previše računati -premali su ...ne želiš da prčkaju po pijesku..češljaju macu /eh, tu bi bilo svašta/...
bilo koja životinja kod kuće postaje član obitelji i ne može se zanemarivati-dakle, obveza...unatoč tome - ne bih mogla zamisliti da nemamo životinju ..
*Marti-sk* , u zg-u i okolici postoje takvi hotelčići /psi i mace/ Ne sjećam se više cijene , nije bila tako neprihvatljiva -ipak se radi o kraćem periodu.Za pse mi se čine prihvatljivom opcijom -oni su društveni.Mace se vežu na teritorij a ne čovjeka /iako nas naša maca obožava  :Grin:  / Naša maca ne voli strance -uglavnom se povuče kada imamo goste-osim onih stalnih posjeta..mama je uvijek bolje rješenje-ona zna najbolje  :Wink:

----------


## zrinka

ja jos ne mogu vjerovati sto mi se jutros dogodilo  :shock: 

ne mogu cekati da dodjem doma i ispricavam vam ovo

jutros idem na posao, izadjem ispred zgarde a ono mala crna maca! mijauce i cvili...
ja krenem prema autu, ona zamnom
ja otvorim vrata auta, ona skoci unutra  :shock: 
ja ne znam sto cu, gledam, sjednem do nje, ona se pocne maziti...nazvala sma mm i rekla sidji dolje po macu...on  :shock: 
sidje i odese macu kuci, bila je gladna jer je trazila po autu po papircima cokolade ima li sto   :Embarassed:  

i odnio ju je doma, a doma ludilo, mislav ne zeli u skolu, jelena posasavila od srece, zena koja cuva jelenu ne moze vjerovati da smo donili macu   :Laughing:  

kaze mm, nasla maca tebe kad ti nju nisi 

i sto sad? u veterinara na pregled?
ztetu cuvalicu sma poslala po hranu za mace..
kutija, pijesak - POMAGAJTE :D

----------


## mara

> nasla maca tebe kad ti nju nisi


to mi je odmah palo na pamet

ja bi ju odvela veterinaru

----------


## Vlvl

Ma i mace se vežu na čovjeka, samo to ljudi ne znaju prepoznat.  :Wink:  Ali jesu teritorijalne, i promjena okoline im može bit vrlo stresna. Kad smo preselili bilo je koma neko vrijeme, mace se skrivale po kutijama i uglovima, izlazile jedva do pijeska i vode. Ali su se navikle s vremenom. Da nema nas teže bi se navikle.
Naša glavna mačka je uvijek catsitericama davala do znanja da su jedva prihvatljiva zamjena. Nije s njima htjela imat nikakvog posla i mrko ih je gledala. Sestra mm-a je za jednog našeg ljetovanja izjavila da je mačka gleda kao da je uvjerena da nas je ona ubila i zakopala na livadi. (Mačkama uvijek netko mora bit kriv.)
Ona je kao mala znala ić mojoj mami na čuvanje, ali poslije smo uspjeli naći voljne članove obitelji da posjećuju mace, hrane i mijenjaju pijesak. Na hotel bih se odlučila u krajnjoj nevolji.

Zrinka, sa ljubimcima je isto kao i sa svim drugim zanimacijama: košta, uzima vrijeme, traži reorganizaciju nekih segmenata života - jedino je bitno smatraš li ti da je vrijedno toga.

----------


## flower

veterinaru da je ocisti od nametnika i onda u Pet Shop  :D

----------


## zrinka

jel se narucuje kod veterinara il samo dodjes?
koliko otprilike kostaju njegove usluge?
joj, i ja sam totalno uzbudjena  :D

----------


## Vlvl

Joj, ja se raspisala tolko da nisam vidla glavno. Bravo!
Kod veta se ne narućuješ, samo dođeš za sve osim operacija koje se dogovaraju., Prva cijepljenja koštaju po stotinjak kuna, ali prvo dobi one stvari protiv nametnika, to je mislim još jeftinije. 
Pijesak je prvi prioritet, za početak bilo kakav pijesak u bilo kakvoj kutiji koja je dovoljno plitka da maca uđe u nju. Ili pravac pet shop pa kupi i zahod i pijesak. 

Ma super, stvarno te našla maca!  :D

----------


## mislava

baš mi je drago za macu   :Heart:

----------


## zrinka

koji pijask i koliko ga treba kupiti?
posuda za hranu?
kutija
kutija za transport?
igracke? grebalica?
sto sve treba  :D

----------


## ivarica

> ztetu cuvalicu sma poslala po hranu za mace..


sto vam je frizider prazan ili je sopingholija zavladala?
jadan d. nije pojma imao koliko jednoj maci toga TREBA   :Laughing:

----------


## Vlvl

- koji pijask i koliko ga treba kupiti?
Važno je da imaš pijesak. Postoje neki baš za male mace, ali mislim da nije obavezno, moja najmanja je išla s velikima. Neki od onih gdje pise da rade grudice, pa kad se popiški lopaticom skupiš samo taj grumen, ostatak ostaje - dulje traje. Kupi lopaticu s rupama za vađenje grumena pijeska i kakica.
-  posuda za hranu?
Ako imaš starih keramičkih ili porculanskih zdjelica i rasparenih tanjurića od šalica za kavu i čaj, sad je čas da im daš novu funkciju. Ako ne, kupi tri posude: voda, meka hrana, keksi. Bolje metalne nego plastične i nek imaju na dnu gumicu protiv klizanja, i da su proširene prema dolje (krnji stožac) zbog stabilnosti
- kutija
Za macu ili za zahod?  Za zahod: prvo odluči gdje će stajat, npr između zahodske školjke i zida, pa izmjeri prostor, pa odi u dućan s metrom i mjerama - da ne kupiš veći zahod nego ima mjesta. Dok ne kupiš svaka kutija npr od cipela s jednom stranom dopola odrezanom je dobra.
Za macu? Ionak ne bude ostala tamo kud je staviš, spavat će na krevetu ikli fotelji. Ne isplati se kupovat ništa, eventualno jastučić neki. 
- kutija za transport?
Možeš kupit plastičnu, od šiblja ili kao mrežastu torbu sa zipom. Plastične su najčvršće i dobro se peru. Poželjno je da se otvara i odozgo, jer je ponekad macu teško nagovorit da uđe ili izađe. Od šiblja se kupi na placu ili sl., mojoj mački je to bila njena kućica kamo se sklanjala u slučaju frke, pa je zapravo višenamjenska. ALi brzo ti zasmeta da kućnu košaru nosiš veterinaru, pa ipak nabaviš drugo. Torba s rupama i ciferšlusom je najlakša, što nije zanemarivo, i spretna za rukovanje, ali mislim da se plastične daju po potrebi najbolje oprat-dezinficirat. Ovisi kolko te smeta. Dok je još mala i umiljata i ako jedan vozi a drugi drži macu može poslužit i ručnik: macu u ručnik pa u naručje.
- igracke? 
Obavezno BEZ PIŠTALJKI. Čuvaj živce. Mekane loptice, mišeki, par kuna. Mace se dobro zabavljaju i plutenim čepom na špafi, sfrkanim lopticama od papira, kestenima (ajme buke) - ne troši pare na to.
- grebalica?
Ah, s tim nemam iskustva. Moja je odbila grebalicu, grebe kauč. Kad kupim novi kauč pričvrstit ću neku meku grebalicu na ugroženi ćošak.

- sto sve treba  
Ma polaako, ohani, nije to tako strašno.   :Laughing:  
I počnite trenirati hodanje bez dizanja nogu s poda.

----------


## latica

Pijesak, kako ti je Vlvl vec odgovorila, bitno da se gruda. Ekonomicnije je a i jednostavnije.
Samo hitnes grudu u WC.

WC ako imate mogucnost, kupite zatvoreni, manje se osjete neugodni mirisi a i maca (koja obavezno zakopava svoje produkte) nemoze prosipati pjesak izvan WC-a.
U pocetku koristite samo otklopljeni WC dok maca ne skuzi da je to njen WC, zatim
ga probajte poklopiti (ali bez vratasca) i tek kad maca sve dobro usvoji stavite vratasca.
Mi imamo metalne posudice za suhu hranu i vodu a za meku hranu i vrhnje male
keramicke tanjurice.
Spava na djecijoj fotelji (sama si je to odabrala) tak da posebnu kosaricu (lezaj) za macu ne treba kupovati.
Od igracki isplati se novac davati samo sa stapove sa percima (oko 10 kn).
Kupite najjeftiniju grebalicu (stablo) pa ako se maca nauci na nju lako kupite
nesto vece.
Od kozmetika ti treba samo nesto za cetkanje makar ako je maca mala moze posluziti i stara baby cetka (ona meka) a kasnije kupite rukavicu za cetkanje.

----------


## zrinka

koliko pijeska trebam za pocetak i koliko  cesto mijenjam?

dogovorili smo posjet veterinaru popodne  :D

----------


## Vlvl

Jednu vreću ovog koji se gruda. Potrajat će sigurno tjedan ili dva. Štos je u tome da se njega ne mijenja, nego izbacuješ zgrudani popiškani pijesak i kakice, a ostalo ostaje relativno čisto. Naspeš visinu recimo 5 cm, pa se razina pijeska smanji dosipaš. 
Povremeno, kad ostane vrlo malo pijeska, baciš i sav peostali pijesak, pa opereš-dezinficiraš i kutiju, pa naspeš ponovo. U slučaju boleština (neka se ne dese) i drugih izvanrednih okolnosti to radiš češće.
Ako si ziheraš uzmi odmah dvije vreće, jedna za rezervu.

----------


## NatasaM...

zrinka, ja sam godinama imala mace (obozavam ih)
a onda sam se udala ...

Leda isto pati za bilo kakvim ljubimcem, a mi ne damo, pa je onda posvojila par biljaka, slavi im rodjendane (donese po salicu vode sebi i stabalcu npr.), pjeva im i prica, pravi piknike pored njih i tako ...

----------


## pomikaki

zrinka, čestitam na novom članu obitelji!   :Grin:  

pijesak - onaj koji se gruda je stvarno praktičan, ali nikako bacati u wc- pogotovo ako toga ima više, jer se može zaštopati, to kao da ima cementa unutra i s vodom se zgusne... jednom sam tako nešto učinila dok sam živjela u stanu u Zg-u. Vjerojatno ti to piše i na ambalaži. Mislim da to moraš bacati u smeće. Dok to ne nabaviš možeš staviti i običan pijesak, ali on se brzo namoči pa ga moraš odmah promjeniti. Za posudicu u kojoj ćeš ga držati preporučam plitki plastični lavor, ali mora biti dovoljno širok da se ne može lako prevrnuti.

Savjet za jako zabavnu igračku: Uzmi tanki ravni štapić od oko 1m, za njega veži špagicu koja s druge strane ima vezan presavijeni komadić novinskog papira ili kartona, veličine malog leptirića, a poželjno je da strši i mali repić od špage. Dobiješ nešto što liči na ribički štap, i onda vuci polako ispred mace tako da ona to doživljava kao plijen, dok malo poraste i udomaći se vidjet ćete jako zanimljive akrobacije.

Što se tiče ležaja, također ne moraš potrošiti ništa - uzmi neku kutiju i napravi joj kućicu, unutra stavi koju staru krpu ili jastučić. Meni nema smisla trošiti na takve stvari.

Namještaj je najbolje zaštititi prekrivačima koji se daju oprati u mašini.

Za početak odvedi macu kod veterinara da je pregleda, dobit ćeš nešto da je očistiš od buha i glista.

----------


## mislava

ima li maca ime?

----------


## Žabica

Pijesak nikako ne bacati u wc.
Ja uzimam u dm-u pijesak, njihova marka dein best ili tako nešto, 5kg=19.90kn i stvarno je odličan, fino se zgruda i samo tu grudu pokupiš i baciš u smeće. Kad prifali pijeska samo nadosipaš novi. Mi doma mijenjamo jednom mjesečno sav pijesak.

----------


## Mihovil

Vidiš Zrinka kako se neke stvari riješe same od sebe. Moje iskustvo s macama je da si same biraju mjesto za spavanje. Mojima neka kutija nije bila potrebna. Spavale su na televizoru jer je bilo toplo.

I mi kupujemo ovaj pijesak iz dm-a i korektan je.

----------


## latica

Pijesak koji mi koristimo nije pijesak vec neka kao piljevina koja se dobiva
iz kukuruza (srce klipa), potpuno je bio razgradiv i moze se baciti u WC ili odlagati za kompost. Isto bacamo samo kuglicu koja se napravi, cijeli pijesak mjenjam svaka dva tri tjedna (kad zakljucim da se "osjeti" previse).

----------


## pomikaki

> Pijesak koji mi koristimo nije pijesak vec neka kao piljevina koja se dobiva
> iz kukuruza (srce klipa), potpuno je bio razgradiv i moze se baciti u WC ili odlagati za kompost. Isto bacamo samo kuglicu koja se napravi, cijeli pijesak mjenjam svaka dva tri tjedna (kad zakljucim da se "osjeti" previse).


gdje to nabavljaš?
Moje mace danas piške u prirodi... ali žao mi je što to nisam imala ranije.

----------


## latica

U Pet Centru na Drvinju.
Mislim da se zove Cat's Best Oko (tockice na O) Bio (ili tak nekak).

----------


## marti_sk

Cestitam na malu macu  :D i moram pitati kako ste proveli noc?

----------


## anchie76

Super za macu zrinka  :D 

Mi smo cijelo moje djetinjstvo imali macu (tj vise njih jer bi uginula, nestala ili nesto trece   :Sad:  )

I redovno smo spavali s njima... maca bi po noci malo dosla kod mene u sobu i uvukla se u krevet, a onda bi malo otisla do buraza u sobu.  Najbolje mi je bilo kad bi se tako uvukao pod jorgan da mu samo glava viri vani, ko i meni   :Laughing:

----------


## zrinka

sto da vam kazem! imamo micka  :D  (tako su ga klinci nazvali   :Laughing:  )

da imamo macu
jeleninu tetu cuvalicu s posla zovem cesce da vidim sto je s mickom nego sto je s jelenom

jucer obisli veterinara, micko je musko, ima mjesec i po dana, i 800 g, ocistili mu usi i oci, dali neki lijekic na krzno i narucili nas za 2-3 tjedna na cijepljenje...
ludilo...u veterinara po uzasnoj kisi  ispod 5 kisobrana isli mm s mickom u prirucnoj kosari, mislav, jelena, mala susjeda luce i ja - koja guzva u ordinaciji i svi pratimo sto nam rade s mickom

noc prosla super, micko spavao, po danu uglavnom bjezi od jelene, sad ga je sjela u krilo i citala mu hlapica   :Laughing:  

veselje nam je veliko....mislav jadan cijeli zabrinut za micka cim jelena krene prema njemu, nju trebamo jako paziti, ona bi ga i kupala i vezala mu vrpcu oko vrata  :shock:  i svasta joj padne na pamet...

sto ce dalje biti i kako cemo, nemam pojma....nadam se da ce proci sve u redu i za nas i za micka


e da, donijeli mu odmah kutiju s pijeskom,nekim obicnim, sjeli ga on proprpao zemlju i piskio ....odsad ga vodimo tamo svako malo i piski i kaki tamo...

danas otisla u pet shop, kupila mu kutiju za lezanje s jastukom, špravu kutiju wc, hranu za malene, 2 zdjelice, malu lopticu i malog misa za igracku , lopaticu za kakicu, lancic oko vrata i tako.....mm jos nije dosao s posla, mislim da ce biti  :shock:  kad vidi sto sve novo micko ima...

eto....zar nije ludo  :D

----------


## Girica

Čestitam!
Uza sve što su cure napisale, naša micika ima grebalicu koja ima i kućicu i iznad grebalice "terasu", sve u jednom komadu. Sada dok je u predsoblju spava u toj kućici.
Meni je pijesak jako važan, nisu svi baš kvalitetni, mi kupujemo neki bijeli ne znam sad kako se zove, jest da je malo skuplji ali UVJEK se naprave grudice. Koje nikako bacati u WC..
Evo veterinar ti je sve rekao. Pasta protiv glista se daje nekoliko puta, mislim?
Moje bebe su još premale da bi micika opet bila u stanu.
Hej, a trava? Ne znam da li su cure i to spomenule.
Uglavnom, puno sreće i ugodno druženje s vašom micikom.
 :Love:

----------


## zrinka

sto trava? dajte malo i o tome  :Smile: 

evo micka ovdje , spava u mom krilu, koji cudan osjecaj   :Teletubbies:

----------


## Girica

Micike moraju jesti travu. Vi ste u stanu? Imaš za kupiti sjeme u pet shopovima pa trava izraste a micika papa.. Moja ide u vrt.
Morat ćete je i puno češljati.
A igranje? Koju god igračku smo kupili, ne zanima je osim onih na štapu i s perjem kao plijenom. Ono što nju isključivo zanima je - lov. S obzirom da prvu godinu nije uopće izlazila, lovina smo bili mi. :/  Npr. hodam hodnikom kad odjednom naša najdraža micika popne se meni na leđa gricne me za glavu i omota mi se oko vrata i prede..  :Grin:  Od kada ide van lovi bube i leptire, koje nam je redovito donosila dok je mogla u stan (ako ih nije pojela u međuvremenu) da i mi malo prezalogajimo .  :Wink:  Sada strpljivo čeka da se vrati u stan a do onda joj je "samo" predsoblje i vrt stoje na raspolaganju.

----------


## zrinka

micko se igra sa svim i svacim
razne jelenine loptice, poluizduseni baloni, sve sto nadje na podu
vvoli i lopticu napravljenu od alu folije, za njom trci ko lud...

presmijesan je, cijelu smo ga vecer gledali kako skace okolo i lovi svoju sjenu

stavila sam mu bila ogrlicu malu, sa zvoncicem, ali mu smeta pa sam je skinula...

jako se boji malog maltezera od susjede, cijeli se nakostrijesi

----------


## MalaSirena

> micko se igra sa svim i svacim
> razne jelenine loptice, poluizduseni baloni, sve sto nadje na podu
> vvoli i lopticu napravljenu od alu folije, za njom trci ko lud...
> 
> presmijesan je, cijelu smo ga vecer gledali kako skace okolo i lovi svoju sjenu


Ovog se jako dobro sjećam kad smo mi dobili macu (odn. ona je našla nas), stalno sam je pratila po kući i gledala što radi jer mi je sve bilo novo i zanimljivo  :Grin: .


Čestitam na Micku!!!   :Heart:

----------


## mim

Zrinka, čestitam vam na novom članu obitelji   :Love:  

Priča je mrak. Vidiš kak se stvari poslože bez puno našeg uplitanja. Htjeli ste macu-našla vas je. Sad uživajte i dalje.   :Heart:  

Što se trave tiče-Girica se tog super sjetila. U pet shopovima ta trava ti ponekad zna biti smještena na policama na kojima su razni dodaci klopi za glodavce. Sjeme je već pripremljeno: samo u posudicu doliješ vode. Moj savjet ti je da, nakon što dodaš vodu (ne štedi, samo nalij dosta) cijelu posudicu pokriješ prozirnom vrećicom za zamrzavanje na bar 2 dana. Trava brže klija. Mi takvu mačju travu, a i onu za glodavce, stalno imamo u kući zbog zamoraca. Kad trava dosta naraste odmah posij drugu jer sporije raste tako da uvijek imaš svježu.

----------


## zrinka

hvala cure, odoh u grad po travu

 :D 

prekrasan je micko, mene nocu strah da se ne probudim s njim u narucju, da se ne uvuce izmedju mene i jelene   :Grin:  

smijesan je, donijeli smo mu novi zahod, ali stalno ide u stari, morat cemo mu taj stari izbaciti...

----------


## mim

> hvala cure, odoh u grad po travu
> 
>  :D 
> 
> prekrasan je micko, mene nocu strah da se ne probudim s njim u narucju, da se ne uvuce izmedju mene i jelene   
> 
> smijesan je, donijeli smo mu novi zahod, ali stalno ide u stari, morat cemo mu taj stari izbaciti...


Stavi u novi zahod stari pijesak. Micko ide tamo di je miris njegovog urina. Eto, mališa je naučio, a vi ga sad zbunjujete   :Grin:

----------


## mamma Juanita

> Maja prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  i što  radite s macom za vrijeme GO?
> 
> 
> nemoj da ti padne na pamet


  :Laughing:  
zrinka, čestitam na Micku :D 
sad marta više neće ni tebi ni meni   :Grin:   :Sad:

----------


## Inda_os

Super za macu, to je izgleda bio sudbonosni susret!

----------


## ivarica

> sad marta više neće ni tebi ni meni


marta moze meni

----------


## Frida

:Heart:  za Micka

----------


## pomikaki

pusa Micku   :Kiss:  
a mace ti inače jako ne vole ogrlice, i puno su tvrdoglavije po tom pitanju od pasa. Neke se i naviknu, ali im je bolje ne stavljati ništa oko vrata jer se može dogoditi, kako se one vole provlačiti gdje god mogu, da zapnu negdje tom ogrlicom, ne mogu se osloboditi ali se ne prestaju otimati i uguše se. Pričala mi je baka kako je nekom iz njene brojne obitelji jednom davno tako stradala maca jer je ogrlicom zapela za jednu oprugu koja je iskočila s donje strane madraca od kreveta.
Šanse da se takvo nešto dogodi nisu velike, ali inače je pravilo da je ogrlice na macama bolje izbjegavati, ionako ih mace ne vole i ničem ne služe.
Možda ako želiš možeš kupiti ormu za macu koja ide oko tijela a ne oko vrata pa je privikavati na nju kad bude malo veća. Ni to joj se neće svidjeti, ali možda je ponekad možeš voditi tako u šetnju van stana, premda ne znam da li to mačke veseli kao i pse. A ni to ne bih preporučila da bude stalno na njoj, nego baš za potrebe izlaska iz stana.

----------


## buby

super, uživajte, slatka priča

----------


## Maja

> mamma Juanita prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> sad marta više neće ni tebi ni meni    
> 
> 
> marta moze meni


može i meni, mene odgovorilo

----------


## marta

nisam znala da me se usvaja na ovom topicu   :Grin:  
 :Kiss:

----------


## Sanela-Naja

*Zrinka*, čestitam na maci  :Love:  baš vas je zgodno našao Micko...
Pijesak nikako u wc - ne želiš opet građevinske radove u kući  :Wink:  
naša maca ne voli ogrlice - probali , ona se bunila i mi skinuli..da ne kažem da smo probali i drugi put sa ogrlicom koja zvecka- odskakala je od same sebe i bila sva u čudu šta se to čuje  :Laughing:  
naša maca se vrlo lijepo igra sa štapićima za uši što naročito lijepo izgleda kada imamo goste a ona izvuče od nekud prašnjavi štapić...  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## emea

Baš mi je drago za vašeg novog člana!
Mi imamo i macu i psa i ribice u stanu od 58 kvadrata na 12 katu pa sam se morala javiti  :Smile: 

Da sam ranije vidjela post krenula bi u nagovaranje za nabavku mace ali izgleda da ste me prestigle.
Jedini problem s macom koji imam je GO. Ali sva sreća da nije često i nije dugačak pa se snađemo   :Razz:  

Sve savjete podržavam:
mačja trava obavezno,
ogrlica maknut.

Mi smo probili vrata prema balkonu i stavili ona vratašca za mace tako da može kad hoće na balkon (tamo joj je i wc).

Obožava masline. Pistačio joj isto bacamo pa se igra s njime i na kraju ga pregrize i smaže. 

Sretno i slobodno se javi ako naiđeš na probleme

----------


## Vrijeska

čestitam na maci!
ali je li maca već bila nečija pa se izgubila   :Sad:

----------


## ivarica

> ali je li maca već bila nečija pa se izgubila


Kontejnerova

zrinka, jesi li sve kupila?   :Grin:

----------


## zrinka

uh uh
maca cini mi se ima neke glistice u stolici uh uh
sto da vam kazem, oduzela sam se (Ujos sam po netu trazila sto to znaci i kakva je opasnost od toga  :shock: )

jutros cu ih odnijet na analizu i vidjeti sto cemo, dbiti vjerojatno neki lijekic 
mm kaze zrinka, to je priroda, sto se cudis, a ja najezena od glave do pete....

ali micko je zakon, morat cemo ga poceti zvati gricko, gricka nas stalno, igra se, popeo se na visoku dracenu, kad smo jucer pravili ribu za rucak, izbezumio se i tako...
 :Smile:

----------


## Mayaa

zrinka, šta te glistice niste riješili kad ste bili na pregledu?  :/ 
mislim, to je prvo šta bi svaki veterinar trebao napravit; ili vam dat tablete ili neku pastu iz šprice maci na usta. 
nazovi veterinara, možda treba koji dan da prodjeluje a ako niste to dobili mijenjaj veta   :Mad:  

ne trebaš ništa nosit na analizu   :Grin:  ali pokušaj to riješit šta prije, zna završit kobno ako se ne reagira.

----------


## flower

s nasom ulicarkom isto su dosle gliste (to je najcesce trakavica i pazi da djeca dobro peru ruke) i pune usi nametnika - prvi pregled je bio upravo to - inekcija za gliste i ciscenje usiju+kapanje...

----------


## pomikaki

> čestitam na maci!
> ali je li maca već bila nečija pa se izgubila


maca je bila nečija (čim hoće u ruke) a taj netko ju je šutnuo na cestu...

----------


## zrinka

jutros bili s uzorkom i s macom u veterinara
kaze neki crijevni parazit, nije mu dala ampulu, koju je mislila, jer je premali nego pola neke tabletice, a za 10 dana da dodjemo po drugu polovicu

ja sam se sinoc prestravila, ali danas sam bolje   :Grin:  ....
moramo joj isprazniti poptuno pijesak i stavti novi kad se pokaki...

ne znam zasto joj nije dala nista protiv parazita kad smo bili na preglesu 1. put  :/ , mozda zato sto je premala 

eto, nadam se da cemo se rijesti ovog i da cu ja poceti uzivati lezerno u maci
moram jelenu malo smiriti, da ga ne dira previse

a jadni moj micko mali, presladak je

evo ga bori se s mojom papucom, presmijesan je...

----------


## Mayaa

ako vam je još i naplatila to pola tablete, a ne kužim i šta vam nije odmah dala drugu polovicu  :/ ne idite više tamo. 
mislim, imate djecu doma a nije macu preventivno očistila od parazita   :Mad:

----------


## zrinka

pomoc, opet ja   :Grin:  

idemo danas na put, traje 2,5 h, 
vodimo macu

kako s njom u auto? jel je drzimo stalno u putnoj torbi (danas cu je kupiti-preporuka, plasticna ili?

sto ako ona mora u wc, jle nosimo i wc u auto? s pijeskom?

help   :Smile:

----------


## mamasch

Cure, kad već savjetujete u vezi mačaka, molim i ja jedan savjet.

Kako da odviknem tromjesečnu macu da kaka po terasi, tj. kako da joj "objasnim" da siđe u vrt obavit radnju? Naime, mačkica više voli biti vani nego u kući pa smo joj na terasi organizirali natkrivenu trpezariju ( stari stol ispod kojeg joj stoje zdjelice) a na prozoru koji gleda u boravak košaru s dekicom. I sve bi bilo super da maca uporno ne piški i kaka na terasi umjesto da siđe 5-6 stepenica u vrt, u kojem inače voli istraživati.

----------


## zrinka

za mace nema AS?   :Grin:

----------


## latica

Maca u autu mora stalno biti u transporteru. Inace bi se mogla neceg prepasti i skociti
cak i vozacu na glavu i moglo bi biti tuluma.
Mi imamo plasticni transporter, malo veci koji taman stane iza izmedju curkinih ASa.
Transporter obicno dolazi sa malom posudicom za vodu i to joj je jedino potrebno na putu.
Nisam razumjela, vi se nakon 2,5 sata vracate kuci ili nekud idete na dulje?
Ako se vracate kuci netrebas vuci WC, ali ako cete negdje biti s macom neko vrijeme
WC bi bio koristan.

Nasa je maca iskljucivo u stanu pa na drugo pitanje ne znam odgovor.

----------


## pomikaki

mislim da je najbolje da imaš onaj plastični kavez s vratima koja se mogu zatvoriti. Macama je put autom dosta traumatičan ako nisu na njega navikle. Može se dogoditi da se zavuče negdje pod sic pa da je ne možeš više nagovoriti da izađe van.
Kakanje po putu - mislim da 2,5 sati nije predugo (možda možete napraviti pauzu ali nije nužno), ali može se dogoditi da se pokaki od straha. Tu vam zahod neće puno pomoći. Ali ako ostajete više dana tamo gdje idete najbolje da ga ponesete sa sobom.
Također, pazite ako ga puštate na nepoznatom terenu. Pas će uvijek slijediti gazdu, ali macama sigurnost proža više poznat teritorij. Vaš macan je još mali pa nema formirane čvrste navike, ali uvijek je zgodno imati pri ruci neku poslasticu kojom ga možete nagovoriti da se izvuče iz neke rupe.
Istina, ima slučajeva da se i mačke naviknu na svašta, pa tako i na put autom. Moja sestra je najnormalnije vozila mačku u autu i nije ju zatvarala, mačka se nije više nimalo bojala ali mislim da ti nije pametno, na kraju, uvijek postoji mogućnost da se sjeti zavući se vozaču pod noge.

Toliko od mene koja sam mace prevozila samo u iznimnim situacijama i većinom u običnim kartonskim kutijama... netko tko ima više iskustva možda će još nešto dodati.

----------


## pomikaki

> Cure, kad već savjetujete u vezi mačaka, molim i ja jedan savjet.
> 
> Kako da odviknem tromjesečnu macu da kaka po terasi, tj. kako da joj "objasnim" da siđe u vrt obavit radnju? Naime, mačkica više voli biti vani nego u kući pa smo joj na terasi organizirali natkrivenu trpezariju ( stari stol ispod kojeg joj stoje zdjelice) a na prozoru koji gleda u boravak košaru s dekicom. I sve bi bilo super da maca uporno ne piški i kaka na terasi umjesto da siđe 5-6 stepenica u vrt, u kojem inače voli istraživati.


dobro operi svaki put kad se pokaki na terasu. Možda možeš i dodati u vodu neki miris koji im se ne sviđa (negdje se na forumu govorilo o prirodnim i neprirodnim repelentima za mace, potraži - ja bih dodala octa ili eteričnog ulja naranče - znam da mrze miris agruma).
Možeš i na terasu staviti kutiju s pijeskom, bar dok ne poraste, njoj je instinkt da ako ikako može zakopa izmet. Pa tu kutiju možeš i polako pomicati prema vrtu.
Govanca možeš zakopati negdje gdje želiš da maca obavlja nuždu, te je voditi do tog mjesta da ga zapamti po mirisu.
Potakni je kroz igru da upozna put do vrta, vuci pred njom špagicu i tako je namami da ide po stepenicama i širi svoj teritorij. Ona je još malena, ali sigurna sam da će i sama, bez svega navedenog, kroz 2-3 mj i sama sve više istraživati te će puno rađe odlaziti kakiti negdje gdje može zakopati svoje produkte   :Smile:  .

----------


## zrinka

hvala  cure  :Kiss:  
njen wc nosimo sa sobom, samo nisam znala hoce li joj trebati bas na putu, ili ga mogu prenositi u portapaku (gepeku)

ostat cemo 2 dana dolje
ma nemam pojma kako ce biti
nadam se sto manje stresno za sve a posebno za micka   :Heart:

----------


## mamasch

*pomikaki* (baš ti je zgodan nick, paše uz moje pitanjce   :Grin:  ), hvala ti na savjetu. Za početak ću probati sa odbijanjem pomoću mirisa jer me nažalost nema doma dovoljno dugo da se mogu više posvetiti odgoju mace   :Sad:  (jedino vikendom). Inače dok je kao skroz mala bila stalno u kući, nikad, NIKAD se nije ni popiškila ni pokakala izvan pijeska. Premjestit ću pijesak na stepenice prema vrtu, baš da vidim kroz par dana ima li efekta, uz pranje terase narančinim uljem (možda da uzmem onaj Ajax sa mirisom agruma, da spojim ugodno s korisnim), ili bi baš trebalo biti eterično ulje (konkretnije miriši?)?

----------


## Trina

Evo i mi imamo macu. Našli smo je i prisvojili. Jučer smo je donijeli kući, bila je sva preplašena i mirna. Već navečer priča je bila sasvim drugačija. Igra se, skakuće okolo, krade djeci igračke  :Laughing:  Iako nikad nisam bila neki mačji tip, ova je fora, sviđa mi se. Mudrica mala. Eto, mi nismo bili ovako velikodušni ko Zrinka pa naša ima improvizirani krevet, wc, igračke..sve je ruku naših djeo a tako će i ostati. Odmah je privojila malu dječju, mekanu dekicu, wc joj je malo dublji lavor sa najočbičnijim pijeskom (i još nijedniom se nije popišala ili pokakala po podu), napravili smo igračku uz koju nam pokazuje svoje lovačke sposobnosti  :Laughing:  . Na konop smo vezali nekakve resice i to smo zavezali da visi sa stolice.  Baš je frajerica. 
Ovih dana vodimo je veterinaru pa skupljam vaša iskustva. Ona nema preko dva mjeseca po mojoj procjeni. Da li se tako male mačke cijepe i protiv čega? I koliko to košta?

----------


## zrinka

mi bili u subotu i nedjelju na putu, micko ostao kuci, ipak, cinilo mi se da bi mu bio preveliki stres da ga vozikamo toliko puno tamo i nazad....susjeda ga je obilazila, davala hranu i pice, mazila se s njim...

micko raste, sad vec puno se vise igra i vreba nego mazi, skace stalno, sve grebe, nas grize u totalnoj je lovilackoj fazi...
prava zvjerka  :Smile: , ne znam jel takva vrsta, al ja bih da je mazniji malo vise...

trina, odvedi ga odmah u veterinatra, nece ga jos cijepiti ali moze dobiti amupulu protiv buha i nek ga pregleda radi parazita, i moze ga ocistiti malo (grinje i sl u usima)

jedu posebnu hranu za male macice, (mi kupujemo neko od 1-4 mjeseca starosti macica)
nama pregled i ampula kostao 50 kn

----------


## pomikaki

> *pomikaki* (baš ti je zgodan nick, paše uz moje pitanjce   ), hvala ti na savjetu. Za početak ću probati sa odbijanjem pomoću mirisa jer me nažalost nema doma dovoljno dugo da se mogu više posvetiti odgoju mace   (jedino vikendom). Inače dok je kao skroz mala bila stalno u kući, nikad, NIKAD se nije ni popiškila ni pokakala izvan pijeska. Premjestit ću pijesak na stepenice prema vrtu, baš da vidim kroz par dana ima li efekta, uz pranje terase narančinim uljem (možda da uzmem onaj Ajax sa mirisom agruma, da spojim ugodno s korisnim), ili bi baš trebalo biti eterično ulje (konkretnije miriši?)?


 :shock:  :shock:  pomikaki je voćeeeeee!!!

 :Rolling Eyes:   :Grin:  

Ajax s mirisom agruma... nemam pojma. Ja to ne koristim. Ne čistim ništa   :Grin:  
Mislim da ti je dosta voda s malo octa. Ja sam sva u nekim prirodnim riješenjima. A čim staviš njen pjesak na dostupno mjesto, a popišano malo oribaš, sigurna sam da će problem biti riješen. Samo pazi da ti pijesak ne pokisne.

Trina - ja sam to već zaboravila... mislim da se još ne cijepi, samo čišćenje svakako obavi.

----------


## marti_sk

*Zrinka* tvoj micko je jos beba i zato je bjesan, skace, lovi i penje se gdje stigne pretpostavljam, kako stari tako ce biti i mazniji vidjet ces   :Wink:

----------


## pirica

*Zrinka* kad odraste postat će mazan

----------


## mamasch

*pomikaki*, znam da je tvoj nick voće, ali se smiješno poklopilo da pričamo o stvarima na koje tvoj nick samo izgovorm podsjeća. pomi*kaki*
 8)  no hard feelings

----------


## pomikaki

ma ja se zezam. i meni je dolazila takva asocijacija   :Grin:   dok sam pisala elaborat o mačjem kakanju

----------


## zrinka

micko je mirniji, mislimm da je bio ljut na nas sto smo ga ostavili, taj dan je grizao i skakao a sad isto to radi s tim da se na kraju ugnjezdi u krilu i prede...
smijesan je, navecer ga uhvati doba lova, lovi sve sto stigne, sakrije se iza noge od stola pa ide uloviti svoju sjenu
ma zasmijava nas cijelo vrijeme  :D

----------


## Trina

Mi smo svoju gospođicu odveli veterinaru. Dobila je tableticu protiv parazita, cijepiti se može kad bude imala više od 3 mj, vet. misli da sad ima oko 2. Još je malo prestrašena pa se sakriva po kući, ulazi u rupe iz kojih ju je nemoguće izvaditi. Najrazigranija je ujutro i navečer. Najveći gušt joj je igrati se s autićima, gura ih šapama pa trči za njima, ma sva je smišna. Mijauče kad mora u wc, kad je gladna i kad hoće da se igra s njom. Meni je ona fascinantna sa svime time.

----------


## pirica

> Mi smo svoju gospođicu odveli veterinaru. Dobila je tableticu protiv parazita, cijepiti se može kad bude imala više od 3 mj, vet. misli da sad ima oko 2. Još je malo prestrašena pa se sakriva po kući, ulazi u rupe iz kojih ju je nemoguće izvaditi. Najrazigranija je ujutro i navečer. Najveći gušt joj je igrati se s autićima, gura ih šapama pa trči za njima, ma sva je smišna. Mijauče kad mora u wc, kad je gladna i kad hoće da se igra s njom. Meni je ona fascinantna sa svime time.


tvoja je žensko?? ženske su puno maznije kad odrastu. moja kad dođe iz skitnje obavezno meni mora dat "pusu", prođe mi njuškom ispod nosa i onda je mirna   :Laughing: 
jedino me malo brine što baš i ne voli malu djecu, a kako stvari stoje beba je na putu i samo da još napomenem dotična je bila prva zbog koje sam posumljala da je beba na putu, počela se jako čudno ponašat prema meni   :Grin:

----------


## zrinka

trina, bas mi je drago za vasu macu
meni cudno, ova nasa najvise voli mene, ugnjezdi se u krilu mi i prede, bas ono mirno, ko da zna da sma ju ja nasla i dovela  :Smile: 

totalno mi je cool imati macu, mislav mi je istot ako jucer priznao da je bas sretan sto je micko s nama...

ja nisam nacistu kako cemo dalje i sto cemo, ali zasad je lijepo

usput pitanje, prosle godine je jelena veliki bor bacila na pod, bila premala, ove godine jel mozemo iamti bor a maca u stanu?  :?

----------


## Zdenka2

Joj, sestre i ja smo imale nekoliko maca tijekom djetinjstva   :Heart:  . Božić je bio najzahtjevnije razdoblje, jer se mačke vole penjat na stabla. Jednom nam je mačka srušila bor i porazbijala većinu puhanih kuglica što su ih mama i tata skupljali godinama. Može bor, ali sa zatvorenim vratima i bez mačke blizu.

----------


## pomikaki

> trina, bas mi je drago za vasu macu
> meni cudno, ova nasa najvise voli mene, ugnjezdi se u krilu mi i prede, bas ono mirno, ko da zna da sma ju ja nasla i dovela


 to vam ovisi najviše o tome gdje je maca bila prije nego što je dospjela kod vas. Trinina maca je vjerojatno bila negdje blizu ljudi ali ne u kući, a tvoja vjerojatnije u kući.
Ja sam vidjela i macu koju je udomila moja prijateljica, a koja je izgleda živjela na smetlištu, i ako bi joj dao komadić salame iz ruke bacala se na salamu i na ruku koja je drži kao na plijen  :shock:  (naravno mojoj frendici je bilo zgodno da mi da komadić salame da ponudim maci bez da mi kaže što će se desiti   :Grin:  ). Ali i takva maca, ako je još mala, može se jako dobro socijalizirati.

Naravno, razlike su i ovisne o karakteru mace. Ali vrijedi isto kao i za djecu, puno ih mazite i to će najviše pomoći.
Baš mi je drago da udomljavate mace...

----------


## Audrey

Maca koja se udomi s ulice ima u početku takve finte: skače na hranu, dok jede reži, neće jesti iz tanjurića nego zgrabi komad hrane i zavuče se negdje na sigurno i proguta ga po mogućnosti u dva zalogaja, jer je do tada živjela tako da se za svaki komadić hrane morala boriti. Mi smo davno prije udomili jednog mačića koji je živio u seoskom domaćinstvu, gdje su iz istog tanjura jeli kuja, velika maca i on mali. Prvo bi se najela kuja, mački što ostane, a njemu jadnom često nije ništa ostajalo. Potrajalo je nekih tjedan dana dok je skužio da je sva ta hrana samo njegova  :D , pa je počeo jesti manje proždrljivo i iz tanjurića.
Trenutno nam u dvorište svraćaju tri mace, prvo je došla mama a zatim i dvije kćeri, ne mogu reći da su baš naše ali čini se da se mi o njima najviše brinemo (na proljeće ću vjerojatno otvoriti topic naziva 'Poklanjam puuuno mačića'). Već par mjeseci ih promatram, i interesantno je kako je kad su ove dvije mace bile još male mačka znala iz posude uzeti hranu i u zubima ju odnijeti mačićima. Sada, kad su po veličini skoro kao ona, kada im dam jesti često mama zna zarežati na kćeri, kao da im poručuje da su dovoljno velike da si same traže hranu i kako je ona sad sebi na prvom mjestu.
Što se tiče toga koga 'najviše vole', daju se navlačiti klincima, ali kao da kuže da sam ja ta koja je 'glavna' za hranu, iako ih i klinci znaju hraniti. Također radi svojeg prijašnjeg suživota s macama imam grif za njihovo maženje, znam točno na koji način vole da ih se češka oko ušiju, po tjemenu, prema nosu, pod vratom... dok klinci taj grif još hvataju.

Po meni, mace su idealni ljubimci i za djecu, ne zahtijevaju previše ali ipak traže redovnu brigu oko higijene wc-a i hrane (kad bi mi ujutro zvonio sat za na faks PRVO sam morala maci dati jesti a onda tek mogla na wc, a sada kad izađem na dvorište tri mace mi voze slalom među nogama pa im prvo moram napuniti tanjur pa onda tek u miru npr. objesiti veš) i djeca se uz njih nauče nekakvoj odgovornosti, a to nije ona tipa 'i po kiši i po buri i u 6 ujutro moram svog psa izvesti van' pa da im ta briga postane tlaka. S druge strane, daju se dirati i kad odrastu i dalje su zaigrani, imaju doduše i trenutaka kad im nije do igre i to i pokažu, a tako se može naučiti da se prepoznaje i poštuje njihovo raspoloženje. A osobno vjerujem da i same posjeduju savršenu sposobnost čitanja raspoloženja, meni se dogodilo da mi je u nekim mojim teškim i tužnim trenucima moja maca došla i ugnijezdila mi se u krilo, dakle nije skakala na mene i tražila igru, nego je samo bila tu.
Ljetos smo imali goste i sjeli u dvorište, a mace su imale svoj šou program - šuljanje, vrebanje, skakanje, lovice, penjanje po jorgovanu... svi smo uživali gledajući ih, i baš sam tad pomislila: tako to treba biti - domaćini i gosti ispijaju kavicu, a u dvorištu djeca i mace.

Malo (da malo) mi je zbrkan post, ali mislim da se iz njega vidi: jednom mačkoljubac, zauvijek mačkoljubac   :Heart:  .

----------


## Vlvl

Zrinka, mi smo u malom stanu imali dvije mace, psa i bor, bez mogućnosti zatvaranja vrata. Stradalo je svega nekoliko kuglica i licitara. Odabrali smo pikavu smreku, od poda do stropa, dobro učvrstili, da se ne prevrne. Kitili smo niže grane laganim plastičnim kuglicama ili licitarima, da staklene kuglice ne budu u dohvatu. Još su bolji slamnati ukrasi. Uglavnom, nije im to takva zanimacija. Mačka je pokazivala veći interes za figurice iz jaslica, ali i to najviše prve dvije godine.

O mačkama tješiteljicama mogla bih dugo... A mace si, uostalom kao i psi, često odaberu jednu osobu u obitelji kao najdražu. Macama su to češće odrasli nego djeca. Ali naša mačja prinova se očito vezala baš uz mlađeg klinca.

----------


## zrinka

nemamo mogucnosti drzati jelku igdje osim u dnevnom boravku a u istom prostoru nam je i maca
pa ni sama ne znam sto cemo
strae dobre prelijepe staklene kugle necemo sigurno stavljati (prosle godine je jelena cijeli bro izvrnula i dosta ih razbila, ove godine ne zelim riskirati sa mickom)

vidjet cemo sto cemo, bozic bez jelke nece ici ali cemo se morati prilagoditi situaciji   :Smile:

----------


## BubaSanja

Zrinka, moj mačak voli kad kitim jelku provući se ispod najnižih grana, teko toliko da ja dobijem šizu, ali nije nikad skakao na nju. Obično se već prvih minuta nabocne njuškicom na iglice pa nakon toga zaobilazi.   :Grin:  


Moj savjet: nemoj učiti mače na mokru hranu (onu iz vrećice ili konzerve). Ja sam mog naučila (glupa, glupa ja) da za doručak dobije vrećicu, a kasnije ima brikete i sad ima kamenca na zubima više nego zubi. Čula sam da je to od mokre hrane. 
Ali sad se beštija više ne da odučiti, pa eto, što je - tu je.


Sretno i ničem se nemojte čuditi, kod mačaka je svako ponašanje moguće: u stanju su pretvoriti se od milog anđela do bijesne zvijeri u djeliću sekunde, najdraže im se uvaliti u čisti veš dok gazda ne pazi, budit će u gluho doba noći ako im se mazi ili hoće svježu hranu, ostavljat će dlakurine gdje god im se svidi - ali tko ih ne bi volio???? 

 :Heart:  

Onog trena kad se moj smjesti u krilu i počne presti i mijesiti, ne bih ga dala za sve pare svijeta   :Heart:

----------


## Trina

Naša zvijer je genijalna. Iz dana u dan je sve opuštenija i sad je već prava dama kuće. Danju spava, noću se igra  :Laughing:  . Dobro i ujutro je sva poletna i vesela. Evo ovaj tren npr je gurnula glavu u moju klompu i trči  :Laughing:  . Preko dana nađe sigurno mjesto ( najčešće u ormaru  :Grin:  ) i dronja po čitav dan, samo se diže pišati i jesti. Jedini problem mi je taj što imam dva veća pitara sa cvijećem u kući pa  često tamo  tamo ode umjesto u wc. Prijateljica mi je rekla da stavim malo parfema na pitar, da bi je to trebalo odbiti, jučer sam stavila ali maloprije se ona fino olakšala opet, njoj ne smeta. Pomikaki, moja mačka je živjela među tisuću mačaka kraj jedne kuhinje. Nije nešto bila među ljudima ali je dobivala redovito hranu. I to finu spizu. Zato i je ovako elegantno popunjena

----------


## pomikaki

> Prijateljica mi je rekla da stavim malo parfema na pitar, da bi je to trebalo odbiti, jučer sam stavila ali maloprije se ona fino olakšala opet, njoj ne smeta.


stavi radije nešto što će je spriječiti da kopa po zemlji, recimo velike oblutke s plaže koji mogu izgledati i dekorativno, a moraju biti dovoljno veliki da ih ne može prevrnuti. Možeš staviti na to i malo nekog mirisa, ali već to što ne može kopati biti će dovoljno da joj privlačnije izgleda posudica s pijeskom.

----------


## iridana2666

Trina, baci u teglu pola šake zrna crnog papra. Mačke papar odbija.Provjerena stvar, it works!!

----------


## Trina

Super, nešto od toga ću isprobati!! Hvala cure!

----------


## Sanela-Naja

Zrinka, mi smo prošle godine imali bor i nitko ga nije fermao - ni moje dijete ni moja mačka  :Rolling Eyes:  
da li inače skače na stvari? naša maca nije nikada skakala po zavjesama i sl. ali zato je čekala iza štoka i skakala na noge /mm/ ili se spuštala niz štok...
barem ćete imati o čemu pričati poslije   :Grin:

----------


## flower

mi smo jucer nasu odveli na sterilizaciju  :Sad:  misica nasa...sad je njegujemo.

----------


## Sanela-Naja

flower,  :Love:  ..
jadničak mali. Ali , ono što me je fasciniralo kada smo našu sterilizirali- za dva dana je bila kao nova..stvarno se brzo oporavila-što i vama želimo od srca.

----------


## zrinka

mm se jezi od same pomisli da micka steriliziramo
meni ideja nije strana, jel moze maca u stanu a da niej sterilizirana
?

hvala za savjet za mokru hranu, inace jede royal conin neku hranu z amacice do 4 mj i da joj ne bude dosadno kupim joj morki wiskas junior i toalno je poludila za vredcicom, vise ne zeli svoju staru hranu...mislim, ne dajem joj vise mokru al stalno tuzno mjauce i zica

jel se mogu macke prehladiti, cini mi se malo promukla i da kasljuca
il umisljam jer sam i sama trenutno bolesna   :Grin:

----------


## latica

Mace u stanu mogu biti nestrilizirane ali se onda mogu javiti problemi.
Kod macana se javlja problem zapisavanja po stanu (kod spolno zrelih macora urin
grooozno smrdi) a kod zenki cesto tjeranje uz vrlo glasno dozivanje muzjaka.
Tako da je preporuka za mace koje zive u stanu (bez namjere daljnjeg uzgoja) sterilizacija
(kastracija) i to cak i prije puberteta (oko 6-7 mjeseci starosti).

Moja na svu srecu bas i ne voli mokru hranu tak da pojede par zalogaja i navali na hrustavce.

za prehladu nebih znala, moja mica koji put kihne a koji put tak cudno mijauce onak promuklo  ali to je njezin poziv na igru

----------


## Sanela-Naja

Mi doslovce nismo mogli spavati noćima - a da ne kažem da je i maca ludila ...mislim, ni ja ne bih da se tjeram bezveze  :Grin:  
mislim da je za mace bolja opcija sterilizacije ma kako tm sada to izgledalo..u ostalom , kao latica x

prehladiti se mogu ..
mi dajemo mokru hranu jedanput u 2-3 dana -kao promjenu ..inače, suha joj je stalno u zdjelici

----------


## flower

evo i nasa vec trci, nadamo se da ce tako i nastaviti. za par dana idemo skinuti savove.
mi smo i kujicu sterilizirali. 
nasa gdjica isto ima stalno suho a povremeno vrecice - stalno je gladna i vec vidim da ce biti zaobljeniji tip (na gazdaricu  :Wink:  )

----------


## pirica

moja se u godinu dana 4 puca omacila  :shock: k....a jedna  :Mad:  , dva dana nakon što je zadnji put omacila odvedem je veterinaru da je malo pogleda i kaže on meni ona vam se već tjera i mora hitno na sterilizaciju. od kako je sterilizirana jede samo suhu hranu (hills) i nije se uopće udebljala, veterinar je rekao da joj prvih mjesec dana malo smanjimo klopu i da se neće zaokružit, tako smo i napravili, a sad joj je zdjelica stalno puta pa jede kad joj se hoće, ali ako se slučajno vidi dno zdjelice počme luđački mnjaukat i neće jest dok joj se ne dospe još hrane   :Laughing:

----------


## Trina

Imam još jedno pitanje. Postoji li kakva bolest koja može prijeći s mačke na čovjeka? Moja kćer mačku ljubi, grli, stlano joj je po licu, puno bliže nego što bi trebala. Trebam li se brinuti zbog toga. Kad smo išli kod vet. rečeno nam je da treba uzeti samo tablete protiv parazita i to je to.

----------


## pomikaki

ah, naravno da ima. Ali najčešće se dobiju samo gliste. Nauči je da ipak ne ljubi macu, onako zbog dlaka. Navodno se može dobiti psorijaza i slične bolesti, ako primjetiš da na određenim mjestima gubi dlaku odmah kod veterinara. Onda toksoplazma, ali to je opasno samo u trudnoći, ako ti mala to preboli sada (u vidu male viroze, nećete ni znati što vas je snašlo) onda je na to imuna ostatak života što je ok.

baš sam se sjetila vaših maca i priče o repelentima na cvijeću, moj tata si je priuštio neke bijesne zvučnike za liniju i u uputama je savjet da vlasnici mačaka stavljaju na podnožje zvučnika repelente za mace   :Laughing:

----------


## Trina

A kako se manifestira ta toksoplazma?

Ah, cvijeće moje...Stavljala sam parfeme i ništa joj nije smetalo. Onda sam, tražeći kamenje koje ste mi preporučili, našla punu kesu školjaka i njih poslagala u pitare. Izgleda neloše a mačka više ne ide unutra.

Ljubakanje mačke...ne znam što bi rekla. Ona je ljubi, sin je grize za rep. Strašno. Najradije bi ju vratila. (Podsjećam samu sebe na "Bosanca u Kanadi", jeste to slušali  :Laughing:  )

----------


## Trina

Ako niste, evo ga na  :Grin:  :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U1Kts...eature=related

----------


## pomikaki

toksoplazma ti izgleda kao neka viroza od par dana, temperaturica i prođe bez problema. Ni ne pitaš se kako si je dobila. Ali ako je žena u ranoj trudnoći može uzrokovati deformacije fetusa. Možeš je dobiti preko suhomesnatih proizvoda, loše oprane salate i ne znam još kako sve ne. Dobra vijest je da kad jednom preboliš imun si, kao na kozice. A ja sam provela pol života s hrpom mačaka i svašta sam od njih radila i na pretragama u trudnoći nisam bila imuna što znači da je nisam nikad preboljela.

----------


## zrinka

mi okitili bor!
a micko, prvo se skoro onesvjestio kad smo donijeli stablo od poda do stropa, onda se vrtio oko nas i jurisao na jaslice ali ga me mm opmenuo i novinama udario   :Sad:  ali macak je cini mi se shvatio, ne ide prema boru vise, tu i tamo kad ga ne gledam ponjusi, ali smo se dogovorili da cemo mu ga ostaviti koji dan, nakon sto skine ukrase da gusta na stablu, ako bude jos htio, penjati se...

i kako je narastao, nije vise mali macic, sad je vec mladi macak, prekrasan je
skroz crn, ali kad dodje na svjetlo kao da ima tamnosive pruge po sebi...

 :Heart:

----------


## flower

nasa uredno skida kuglice i ukrase s bora, a ako to ne radi onda npr. ukrade barbie kapicu ili perjasti sal i s njime se igra, a onda D poludi. nikad ni s jednom od nasih maca/macora nismo imali taj filing kao da imamo jos jedno dijete, ova sve krade od D, spava na njenim stvarima, uvali se na najmanji trag neceg sto pripada D.
i da, sklona je napadima, ono udjes u kupaonu a ona na tebe s najviseg ormarica ravno na glavu ili se sakrije u ormar, ti ga otvoris a ona samo sto ne vice - kamikaza...
skroz je slatka, onako papreno-slatka  :Heart:

----------


## flower

i ima foru da se seta s nama i psima, znaci kad vidite ekipu koja sece dva psa i jednu macu - to smo mi  :Grin:

----------


## pomikaki

> i ima foru da se seta s nama i psima, znaci kad vidite ekipu koja sece dva psa i jednu macu - to smo mi


mora da je sjajan prizor  8) 
ja sam isto imala jednu macu koja je išla sa mnom u jako duge šetnje, nju sam bila našla na ulici u jako lošem stanju i to mi izgleda nikad nije zaboravila. S njom sam imala baš poseban odnos.

Trina, dobar ti je onaj Bosanac u Kanadi   :Laughing:

----------


## MalaSirena

> i ima foru da se seta s nama i psima, znaci kad vidite ekipu koja sece dva psa i jednu macu - to smo mi


Zakon!   :Laughing:   :Heart:  


Što se tiče mačaka i bora - mamine mace se povremeno loptaju s najniže postavljenim kuglicama, a mislim da je ova starija u dobi cca 6 mjeseci pokušala pentranje na bor, ali joj se nije svidjelo jer nije ponovila. Jedino što porazbacaju figurice iz jaslica, pošnjofkaju sve poklone i raskupusaju pšenicu (a da ne spomenem da je mama mora do Božića držati na nedostupnom mjestu uz njihovo odmjeravanje pšenice + mijaukanje jer je ne mogu dosegnuti). E, da, također je  zanimljivo gledanje u lampice.   :Grin:

----------


## brane

od prije mjesec i pol i mi imamo macu...
mo smo svoju udomili iz uzgajivačnice...
Turska Angora, dugodlaka...predivna je...
ima 8,5mjeseci i već je to prava frajerica...

evo vam jedna slika naše šinjorine 

http://i397.photobucket.com/albums/p...inni0014-1.jpg

a ugl ovako provodi vrijeme 

http://i397.photobucket.com/albums/p...inni0011-1.jpg

Naša Minni je u uzgajivačnici naučena na pijesak tako da nemamo problema s tim...jedino ako donesemo novu deku, ili nešto što ona nije još pronjuškala prvo se ona mora izvaljati po tome pa tek onda mi imamo pristup 
Minni papa wishkas vrečicu svako jutro u 7 kad idem na posao a preko dana ima dostupnu suhu hranu
sad smo joj uzeli Kitkat i vrečice i suhu hranu, sviđa joj se...zadovoljna je....
Minni nam je zaista velika sreća u stanu i jako smo sretni što smo naletili na tetu koja nam ju je poklonila....  :Heart:

----------


## pomikaki

brane, u uzgajivačnici je nisu sigurno ništa naučili jer:
a) mace instinktivno zakopavaju izmet i ako im osiguraš čist pijesak zakopat će ga tamo čim mogu hodati toliko da do njega dođu
b) mačke su veliki individualci i ne nožeš ih naučiti ničemu osim ako one ne procijene da imaju velike koristi od naučenog (ja sam naučila svoju mačku da otvara vrata tako da skoči na kvaku, i njena djeca su to naučila od nje, ali teško ih možeš naučiti da sjednu ili piške po zapovjedi kao psi, osim ako znaju da će dobiti nagradu baš svaki put a i tada treba puno strpljenja da ih se nagovori na "učenje")

Dakle tvoj uzgajivač se malo previše reklamira. Što ne znači da maca nije lijepa i pametna i draga. Znači samo da uzgajivač nije   :Grin:

----------


## ivancica

Moram podići ovu temu.

Od jutros brinemo o tri mala mačića koja smo spasili nakon noćašnje kalvarije na kiši i smrzavici.

Susjeda ih je jutros donijela i dogovorile smo da ćemo se zajedno svim snagama boriti da oni prežive. Netko okrutan ih je ostavio jučer na livadi vjerojatno u nadi da neće dočekati jutro.   :Crying or Very sad:  

Mačići su stari oko 8-10 dana, nisu još do kraja ni progledali. Utopljavamo ih i hranimo na špricu mlijekom svakih sat i pol-dva. Dvije su prehlađene i imaju upalu očiju. Mi se ipak nadamo da će nekih čudom uspjeti preživjeti.

Vibrajte za ova tri mala stvorenja. Moji klinci su im već dali i imena: Nala, Ari i Tin   :Heart:  , tri male hrabrice. 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da ojačaju i prežive.

----------


## pirica

> Moram podići ovu temu.
> 
> Od jutros brinemo o tri mala mačića koja smo spasili nakon noćašnje kalvarije na kiši i smrzavici.
> 
> Susjeda ih je jutros donijela i dogovorile smo da ćemo se zajedno svim snagama boriti da oni prežive. Netko okrutan ih je ostavio jučer na livadi vjerojatno u nadi da neće dočekati jutro.   
> 
> Mačići su stari oko 8-10 dana, nisu još do kraja ni progledali. Utopljavamo ih i hranimo na špricu mlijekom svakih sat i pol-dva. Dvije su prehlađene i imaju upalu očiju. Mi se ipak nadamo da će nekih čudom uspjeti preživjeti.
> 
> Vibrajte za ova tri mala stvorenja. Moji klinci su im već dali i imena: Nala, Ari i Tin   , tri male hrabrice. 
> ...


nakon jela im nježno trbuhe izmasirajte (kao što bi ih mama mačka lizala) to im potiće probavu, a oči im sa malo tople kamilice prebrišite
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## marti_sk

sto mrzim takvi bescutni ljudi   :Evil or Very Mad:   verujem da ce im se to nekad vratiti

za male mace samo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Trina

Evo nakon 7 mjeseci našeg suživota s mačkom, situacija je sljedeća: ona više ne živi u kući nego vani. Kad se počela tjerati poludila je i počela pišati po kući. Ovako sretni mi i ona. A prije 5 dana dobili smo i trojke  :Grin:  Genijalna je, prava brižna mama. Prvih dva dana nije htjela ni milimetar od njih, sva je bila nekako smotana, usplahirena oko njih, ko mi kad rodimo prvo  :Grin:  Oni zamjauču a ona jadna ne zna kako se namjestiti, pa se diže, spušta, okreće, šapom namješta jedno, pa drugo, treće...Dok je bila skotna ponašala se ko prava trudnica. Gladna, gladna i gladna. troma, usporena..Zadnjih dana ulazila je u kuću u potragu za ormarima pa bacala robu da bi se zavukla unutra. Stalno je tražila mene i mjaukala, ko da mi pokušava reći da je počelo. Sutradan je čitavo jutro nisam vidjela pa sam je pošla tražiti a ona doji mačiće. Sve čisto, sređeno, ni traga od ikakvih ostataka od poroda, prava čistunka. Odmah nam je dala da ih mazimo, i mačiće i nju. Već smo našli vlasnike beba, samo još ne znamo kad se mačići daju, nakon 2,3 mjeseca? Znate vi? Koliko oni cicaju?

----------


## stray_cat

> Evo nakon 7 mjeseci našeg suživota s mačkom, situacija je sljedeća: ona više ne živi u kući nego vani. Kad se počela tjerati poludila je i počela pišati po kući. Ovako sretni mi i ona. A prije 5 dana dobili smo i trojke  Genijalna je, prava brižna mama. Prvih dva dana nije htjela ni milimetar od njih, sva je bila nekako smotana, usplahirena oko njih, ko mi kad rodimo prvo  Oni zamjauču a ona jadna ne zna kako se namjestiti, pa se diže, spušta, okreće, šapom namješta jedno, pa drugo, treće...Dok je bila skotna ponašala se ko prava trudnica. Gladna, gladna i gladna. troma, usporena..Zadnjih dana ulazila je u kuću u potragu za ormarima pa bacala robu da bi se zavukla unutra. Stalno je tražila mene i mjaukala, ko da mi pokušava reći da je počelo. Sutradan je čitavo jutro nisam vidjela pa sam je pošla tražiti a ona doji mačiće. Sve čisto, sređeno, ni traga od ikakvih ostataka od poroda, prava čistunka. Odmah nam je dala da ih mazimo, i mačiće i nju. Već smo našli vlasnike beba, samo još ne znamo kad se mačići daju, nakon 2,3 mjeseca? Znate vi? Koliko oni cicaju?


dozvoliti macki da se spari kod prvog tjeranja e turbo neodgovorno er macka jos nije razvijena

ako zelis biti odgovoran vlasnik tu bi macu trebala sterilizirati da sprijecis stancanje nezeljenih macica

----------


## stray_cat

> Moram podići ovu temu.
> 
> Od jutros brinemo o tri mala mačića koja smo spasili nakon noćašnje kalvarije na kiši i smrzavici.
> 
> Susjeda ih je jutros donijela i dogovorile smo da ćemo se zajedno svim snagama boriti da oni prežive. Netko okrutan ih je ostavio jučer na livadi vjerojatno u nadi da neće dočekati jutro.   
> 
> Mačići su stari oko 8-10 dana, nisu još do kraja ni progledali. Utopljavamo ih i hranimo na špricu mlijekom svakih sat i pol-dva. Dvije su prehlađene i imaju upalu očiju. Mi se ipak nadamo da će nekih čudom uspjeti preživjeti.
> 
> Vibrajte za ova tri mala stvorenja. Moji klinci su im već dali i imena: Nala, Ari i Tin   , tri male hrabrice. 
> ...


ja imam gluhog macka ko je ostao bez mame sa samo 7 dana. vlasici mame su othranili cijelo leglo na bocu (pa su posle svi osim bianca poginuli pod kotacima automobila, bianco je nekim cudom prezivio zdroblenu kicmu i noge i zbog tog su nam ga i dali)

bianca su ovi ljudi ispirali u lavabou mlakom vodom, masirali trbuscic i guzu i on dan danas sa 7 godina kad se uzruja ide pod tus da se opusti

----------


## Trina

> Trina prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Evo nakon 7 mjeseci našeg suživota s mačkom, situacija je sljedeća: ona više ne živi u kući nego vani. Kad se počela tjerati poludila je i počela pišati po kući. Ovako sretni mi i ona. A prije 5 dana dobili smo i trojke  Genijalna je, prava brižna mama. Prvih dva dana nije htjela ni milimetar od njih, sva je bila nekako smotana, usplahirena oko njih, ko mi kad rodimo prvo  Oni zamjauču a ona jadna ne zna kako se namjestiti, pa se diže, spušta, okreće, šapom namješta jedno, pa drugo, treće...Dok je bila skotna ponašala se ko prava trudnica. Gladna, gladna i gladna. troma, usporena..Zadnjih dana ulazila je u kuću u potragu za ormarima pa bacala robu da bi se zavukla unutra. Stalno je tražila mene i mjaukala, ko da mi pokušava reći da je počelo. Sutradan je čitavo jutro nisam vidjela pa sam je pošla tražiti a ona doji mačiće. Sve čisto, sređeno, ni traga od ikakvih ostataka od poroda, prava čistunka. Odmah nam je dala da ih mazimo, i mačiće i nju. Već smo našli vlasnike beba, samo još ne znamo kad se mačići daju, nakon 2,3 mjeseca? Znate vi? Koliko oni cicaju?
> 
> 
> dozvoliti macki da se spari kod prvog tjeranja e turbo neodgovorno er macka jos nije razvijena
> 
> ako zelis biti odgovoran vlasnik tu bi macu trebala sterilizirati da sprijecis stancanje nezeljenih macica


Očito da je razvijena kad je okotila tri zdrava mačića. A mačići nisu ni neželjeni ni nezbrinuti. Oni koji ne nađu nove vlasnike ostaju kod nas a tu su savim lijepo zbrinuti i voljeni. A majka će biti sterilizirana kad prestane dojiti malene. Gle, ja kužim da se dijele savjeti kad su trudnice i dojilje u pitanju ali mislim da se priroda sasvim dobro pobrinula za životinje pa da nije na nama da odlučujemo jeli mačka dovoljno razvijena ili nije ako se tjera. Jesam je trebala s kondomima poslati vani?  :Grin:

----------


## pirica

*Trina* i moja se okotila sa 7 ili 8 mj. i nakon toga je okotila još 3 puta, nakon toga je sterilizirana, mačke sazriju ranije nego mačori zbog toga se i okote prije godine dana, ja za svoju mogu reć da je sasvim normalna mačka (možda malo razmažena), svi mačići su poklonjeni, sa dva mj. ih možeš počet udomljavat, ali recimo moja je uvijek dobivala mastitis jer nikad nije imala puno mačića (max 3), a cice su joj bile pune mlijeka, pa kad udomiš sve mačiće vodi računa da joj se cice ne upale, ako vidiš da su počele bit tvrđe, kod veterinara po lijek.

----------


## ivancica

Samo da javim da su mačići još uvijek svi na životu!  :D  Je mi kao da imam tri male bebe u kući, hranim ih i po noći pa uz ova moja dva ljudska bebana koji se isto bude još uvijek gotovo uopće nisam spavala već danima. Ali nema veze, presretna sam da su malci preživjeli.   :Smile:  

Upalu očiju lagano saniramo, jedan je još uvijek dosta bolestan, miran, mada ne konstantno, ali vidi se da mu treba još puno sna da ojača. On najslabije i jede, doslovno mu moram špricati mlijeko u usta. Kupili smo im hranu, adaptirano mlijeko za mace. Masnije je i lakše probavljivo od kravljeg pa će valjda bolje i napredovati. 

Muči me jedino što baš ne kake. Noćas su jednom, danas niti jednom. Jel to normalno? Piške uredno. Da li se i kod njih kao i kod ljudskih beba svo mlijeko može potrošiti za rast pa da ni ne bude puno otpadnih tvari? Trljam im trbuščiće i nisu im tvrdi i napireni.

I da, klinci su totalno nježni i brižni oko maca, maze ih, A F. ih pomalo i hrani. Ne znam samo kako će biti kad ih budemo morali pokloniti dalje.

----------


## mašenka

:Love:  , mislim da se ti kakci kod malih mačića baš i ne vide, ono sitno mama maca "sredi", ja sam uvijek primijetila da kakaju tek kad počnu dohranu   :Wink:  . Jedino ne znam trebaju li vode kad su na zamjenskom mlijeku. Sretno s macama i udomljavanjem!

----------


## Zdenka2

Podižem s molbom za savjet o grebalici - kakve su macama najzanimljivije, a da nisu oni tornjevi što zauzmu pola sobe.

----------


## tajuska

mojoj su najzanimljivije fotelje u dnevnoj sobi   :Grin:  
jos dok je bila skroz mala smo joj kupili grebalicu, ali za razliku od fotelja ona je ko nova...ali kaj je malo izgrebanog namjestaja za uzivanje u toj preslatkoj njuski  :Smile:

----------


## stray_cat

> Podižem s molbom za savjet o grebalici - kakve su macama najzanimljivije, a da nisu oni tornjevi što zauzmu pola sobe.


moje je iskustvo da im treba visoka grebalica. ne velim da ti treba toranj nego nesto di se macka moze uspraviti dok brusi kandze http://media.zooplus.com/shop/custom...72291/w300.jpg

bianco ne reagira na grebalive, on brusi kandze na nekoj pregradi prema kuhinji, pregrada je od iverice ili ih brusi na zidu

----------


## Zdenka2

Ima li koja mačka koja koristi grebalicu? 

Stray, ako je ovo tvoja mačka, zanima me još nešto: u pozadini vidim krevetić - kućicu. Mačke više vole takav krevet nego otvorenu košaru s jastukom?

----------


## piplica

Naša Ankica nije htjela u košaru koju smo joj kupili kada je bila mala, pa sam shvatila da joj zapravo nije odgovarala pozicija košare.
Pokušaj shvatiti koji joj kutak najbolje paše za lijenčarenje, pa tamo smjesti košaru.

----------


## tajuska

opet necu biti utjesna  :Wink: 
mi smo nasoj kupili jednu klasicnu zatvorenu od pruca odmah cim je dosla k nama i jos jednu otvorenu s jastukom malo kasnije. ne sjecam se da sam ju ikada nasla kako spava u ovoj otvorenoj, a u ovu prvu ide kad joj je lose. recimo kad smo je donjeli sa sterilizacije stavljala sam je na sva njezina najdraza mjesta, ali ona je sama oteturala u tu svoju kosaru i tamo provela dva dana dok joj nije bilo bolje. u pravilu spava ili na stolcima s jastukom (i to ima neke faze kad joj je koji najdrazi) ili na nasem krevetu ili na mjestima na podu gdi ide cijev od grijanja...mozda sad kad dode i deriste joj kupim nekaj jer neko vrijeme ne bude mogla u nasu sobu, a u ovu prvu kosaru sad vec jedva stane jer se pocela debljati ko prasica...najgore mi je kaj sam citala da je moramo izbaciti iz kreveta prije nego dijete dode da to ne poveze s njom, a tak mi je to tesko   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Zdenka2

Pokušat ću podmetnut košaru na mjesta koja gospođica izabere, valjda će upaliti. Kupili smo grebalicu kao kod stray, zatvoreni WC, otvorenu košaru s jastukom (MM pita treba li joj dekica, iz iskustva s Garfieldom,   :Laughing:  ) i neke igračkice. Veselim se novom članu obitelji.  :D

----------


## Lucija Ellen

AAAAA

Imate macuuuuu
 :D  :D   :Heart:

----------


## Ninči

> Veselim se novom članu obitelji.  :D


A tek dječica! :D   :Heart:

----------


## tajuska

> i neke igračkice.


ajd javi ak koja igrackica upali, moja voli samo moje gumice za kosu i trzalice od Zakonitog   :Grin:  


joj, bas super. male mice su tak predivne   :Heart:

----------


## Zdenka2

> AAAAA
> 
> Imate macuuuuu
>  :D  :D


Još nemamo, stiže u nedjelju.   :Smile:  

Djeca su pre-presretna i izvrsno surađuju. Danas smo bili učetvero u kupovini - uživali su birajući mačje predmetiće. Odbrojavaju dane, čitaju knjige o macama koje sam kupila i jedva čekaju da im dođe njihova mačkica. I ja se veselim, i zbog sebe, jer volim mačke, ali me dječje veselje još više raduje.

----------


## Zdenka2

E da, što se tiče igračkica, nismo se pištoljili, iako su djeca htjela utrpati pol dućana u kolica.   :Rolling Eyes:  Kupili smo tri loptice i jednu zgodnu vabilicu u obliku riblje kosti. Na grebalici također ima neki mali "fitness centar".

----------


## Ninči

Moraš nam to sve uslikati zajedno s macom kada dođe! :D

----------


## Zdenka2

> Moraš nam to sve uslikati zajedno s macom kada dođe! :D


Aaa, pohvalit ću se, ne brini. Maca je jako lijepa.   :Heart:

----------


## Lucija Ellen

> Lucija Ellen prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> AAAAA
> 
> Imate macuuuuu
>  :D  :D  
> 
> 
> ...


sad ce vam biti jos veselije! Imate li vec ime? Moze i na pp, da ne otkrivamo previse macjih detalja  :Laughing: 
Mi smo svi 3 mackoljupci, strastveni  :D

----------


## Zdenka2

Zove se Emily, ima 6 mjeseci, kartuzijanka. Super je!   :Heart:

----------


## Žabica

> najgore mi je kaj sam citala da je moramo izbaciti iz kreveta prije nego dijete dode da to ne poveze s njom, a tak mi je to tesko


Ovo i mene muči, kako da to izvedem? 
Spava sa nama u krevetu i nemam je gdje staviti osim u kupaonu koja je mala pa mi srce puca... A i sumnjam da će to tako lako proći, mislim da će mijaukati i grebati noćima.

----------


## Lulu

naša maca je sama odlučila iseliti iz kreveta kad se u njega uselio jan. nismo je nikada izbacivali iz kreveta/sobe/ičega, jednostavno se maknula od majke s mladuncem  :Grin:   nakon nekog vremena se vratila, ali više ne spava kod glave nego kod nogu. u međuvremenu je došla još jedna beba, a i maca se navikla na sve te drekavce pa sad svi složno dijelimo postelju. sve što radim je da češće mijenjam posteljinu. 
ukoliko maca neće biti ekstra agresivna ili ljubomorna na bebu ne vidim razloga da je zaključavaš u kupaonu.

----------


## tajuska

iako je sad puno mirnija nego dok je bila skroz mala, jos uvijek zna imati trke po sobi usred noci, a i jako voli spavati stisnuta uz nekoga, a tu su i dlake.... nekak me strah svega toga po noci pored bebe  :/ dobro, mi imamo relativno veliki stan pa ce imati mjesta kolko hoce, i nije da cemo je nekamo zatvoriti, ali opet... bas mi je to koma   :Sad:

----------


## Žabica

> ukoliko maca neće biti ekstra agresivna ili ljubomorna na bebu ne vidim razloga da je zaključavaš u kupaonu.


Ovako nekako sam i sama mislila. Al svi me ispituju pa što ćeš s macom kad beba dođe, tako da su me uspjeli zbuniti. Ne bih htjela da maca naudi bebi, a opet mi je glupo macu izbaciti iz sobe nakon toliko godina suživota i dijeljenja kreveta  :Grin:  . Inače je jako mirna tako da se iskreno nadam da neće praviti probleme.

----------


## Lulu

ja se nisam obazirala na druge.   :Wink:  a svašta su mi govorili..   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Zdenka2

Mačkoznalci, pomoć molim! 

Naša mačkica se nakon kraćeg obilaska i upoznavanja novog terena sakrila na nedostupno mjesto i tamo čuči već dva dana, samo se povremeno javljajući tihim mijaukanjem. Nitko je nije plašio ni dirao - djeca su bila vrlo disciplinirana, nisu je gnjavila i bila su tiha. 
Noću je očito izlazila, jer je popila malo vode, jela nije ništa niti je išla na WC. Čitav dan sjedi ispod, mi je ne možemo vidjeti ni dohvatiti. Stavila sam joj zdjelice blizu tog mjesta da može jesti i piti donekle skrivena, ali još nije ni do tamo izmilila. 

Zabrinuta sam, što činiti?

----------


## pomikaki

mislim da morate čekati...
polako je pokušajte mamiti nekim dobrim mirišljavim jelom, ali ne pretjeravajte, dajte joj vremena da se opusti.

Koliko shvaćam to je rasna mačka, niste je skupili s ceste? MIslim, nema neke traume? Pretpostavljam da će proći kad se malo adaptira, izgleda da je malo osjetljivija.

----------


## Zdenka2

Rasna je, nema traume, ali je jako plaha. Mogu ja biti strpljiva, ali se bojim da ne dehidrira.

----------


## pomikaki

vode joj nekako dostavi da može piti bez da se izlaže opasnim dvonošcima, a što se tiče hrane daj joj alli ne previše, tako da bude bar malo gladna. Lakše ćete je namamiti van.

Čudno mi je ipak da ni na wc nije išla. Naša prva maca se voljela u početku sakrivati ispod peći, nakon nekog vremena ju je prošlo, i jedna koju sam u dosta lošem stanju pokupila s ceste isto se prvo malo zavukla pod ormar ali kad je namirisala hranu brzo je izašla.

----------


## Ninči

Kad sam vidjela ovu temu, odmah sam se sjetila vas! :D 

Ništa se ne brinite! Maca će se opustiti i postati najveća maza na svijetu! Normalno je da se boji- više nepoznatog terena nego vas. Ali čim se opusti, slušat ćemo ovdje drugu priču! (i nadam se vidjeti slikice  :Heart:   :Grin:  ) 
Kao što je rekla Pomikaki- samo polako i strpljivo i proći će je. Takvo ponašanje ne mora značiti da je plaha jer tako skoro svako mladunče reagira na odvajanje od mame i i velike promjene u svom životu. Ni nama velikima ne bi bilo lako  :Grin:

----------


## Zdenka2

Pomikaki, već sam joj gurnula obje zdjelice na sam ulaz u njezino skrovište i maknuli smo se iz sobe, ali još nije primirisala vodi. Nadam se da će noćas izaći, a ako ne morat ćemo naći načina da je izvadimo. Bojim se dehidracije - od nedjelje navečer samo je malo vode popila, ništa drugo. (Noću, dok nas nije bilo).

----------


## Zdenka2

Ninči, ona i nije tako jako mala, ima šest mjeseci i već formirane navike, pa mislim da joj je i zbog toga teže. Mi ćemo biti strpljivi dok nas posvoji, samo mi je važno da pije i jede.

----------


## Ninči

Da, moguće da joj je zato teže  :Heart:  Kako si lijepo ovo rekla o posvajanju!  :Heart:  Ne izlazi mi iz glave i tako lijepo zvuči!  :Love:  

A nemoj se brinuti da će dehidrirati. Uzet će ona sebi koliko joj treba  :Love:

----------


## marti_sk

*Zdenka* ne brini, nece maca dehidrirati, oni mogu 5-6 dana i jace bez hrane i vodu, sjecam se da sam jednom citala kako su nasli macu nakon 10 dana zazidanu u kadu i bila je samo jako mrsava.
Ono sto trebate je smao biti strpljive i nikako je nemojte siliti da izadje van skrovista protiv svoje volje, jer samo ce se iprepedati jos vise. Samo strpljivo i bit ce sve u redu   :Love:

----------


## angelina1505

Možda da joj bacite klupko s jelte jednim krajem vune kod vas, pa se možda zaigra a vi mic po mic  :Grin:  van s klupkom. 

I onda ju uhvatite i dobro izmazite   :Heart:  .

----------


## pomikaki

> Možda da joj bacite klupko s jelte jednim krajem vune kod vas, pa se možda zaigra a vi mic po mic  van s klupkom. 
> 
> I onda ju uhvatite i dobro izmazite   .


nemojte je hvatati još dosta vremena   :Smile:   u biti, čekajte da vam sama dođe
Klupko bi bilo možda malo preveliko, ali možete uzeti komad špage i strpljivo njime šuškati i polako ga povlačiti tako da ga maca može vidjeti iz skrovišta, a da ne vidi vas. Ali moguće je da je previše uplašena da to upali, obzirom da ni ne jede.

----------


## Zdenka2

Pokušala sam s vabilicom, ali ne trza. Imam osjećaj da je tako samo još više uznemirujem.  :/

----------


## Zdenka2

Još jedna epizoda Emily rescue. Nismo mogli izdržati pa smo izvalili sokl od police s knjigama - ta operacija je prošla prilično tiho, tako da nije bježala. Sjedi i dalje ispod, ali sad barem znam da je u relativno dobrom stanju. Gurnula sam joj zdjelice unutra i svi smo se pobrali na gornji kat da joj damo mira. Nadam se da će sad nešto ubacit u kljun.

----------


## Ninči

Preslatki ste mi kad vidim koliko se brinete!  :Heart:  Ne znam tko je bolji-vi "stari" ili djeca   :Heart:

----------


## Zdenka2

Djeca su stvarno jako pažljiva i obazriva, tiha i ne skaču (što to znači znaju svi oni koji ih poznaju   :Grin:  ). MM je riješio problem na muški način (još od jučer je htio izvaliti sokl, a ja ću, kao prava mama, bit zadovoljna kad mi se nova ukućanka dobro napapa.

----------


## Ninči

Sad kad vam se ova maca udomaći, moraš nabaviti novu pa da dječica ponovno budu neko vrijeme mirna  :Laughing:  I mojoj curki bi dobro došlo malo smirivanja, ali maca sigurno ne bi upalila (još je premalena)  :Grin:

----------


## Vlvl

A koja je pasmina ta rasna? Perzijanke i još neke druge znaju biti osjetljivije na buku, gužvu itd - iako koliko vidim vi se trudite i nema buke. 
To što je veća sigurno doprinosi sporijem opuštanju, iako nisu sve iste. Ja sam imala stresno iskustvo s dovođenjem maminog mačka na ljetovanje, zavukao se u ormar iza televizora i tamo se doslovce tresao cijeli dan, ništa voda, zahod, a meni je glavna briga bila da se ne popiški na produžne kablove i utičnice.

----------


## Zdenka2

Kartuzijanka je. 

Evo sad već treći dan ne jede, koma.  :/

----------


## Lucija Ellen

uh, Zdenka, sad tek vidim da imate dramu s Emily i bas mi je zao. Ko zna koja ju tuga muci  :Sad: 
Drzte se   :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## Zdenka2

U šoku je, kužim to, ali sam zabrinuta jer ništa ne jede, ne ide na WC, tek malo vode je liznula. Sad sjedi u kutu ispod stepenica, a noću je šetala po kući i tužno mijaukala.

----------


## Vlvl

Ima li šanse da netko od njenih prijašnjih vlasnika dođe u posjet, da maca vidi neko poznato lice i možda se opusti?

----------


## Lucija Ellen

> U šoku je, kužim to, ali sam zabrinuta jer ništa ne jede, ne ide na WC, tek malo vode je liznula. Sad sjedi u kutu ispod stepenica, a noću je šetala po kući i tužno mijaukala.


  :Crying or Very sad:  Tuzno mi je to i citat, mogu samo mislit kako je vama.

----------


## tajuska

a baš mi je žao   :Sad:  
ma priviknut ce se ona sigurno   :Kiss:

----------


## Peterlin

> U šoku je, kužim to, ali sam zabrinuta jer ništa ne jede, ne ide na WC, tek malo vode je liznula. Sad sjedi u kutu ispod stepenica, a noću je šetala po kući i tužno mijaukala.


Možda joj fali mačje društvo... (gledam susjedove mačke, najviše vole biti zajedno). 

I moji kumovi imaju dvije mačke i psa (ali u kući s veeeelikim dvorištem).

Držim fige da se adaptira čim prije. Nekako mi se čini da se obične mačke bez pedigrea lakše adaptiraju nego rasne, ali što je - tu je... Svaka životinja je priča za sebe. Držim fige da ovo prođe što prije... Sretno! 

Offt. moram paziti da mi dječaci ne vide ovaj topic, pa da opet krene "mi bi peseka, mi bi mačkicu..." I ja bi isto, ali stan je tijesan i nama.   :Sad:

----------


## Zdenka2

Jučer je malo izašla, nešto mrvicu je pojela, jako malo. Najviše reagira na moj glas i javlja mi se. Približila mi se, onjušila me i očešala se o mene. Samo sam je pustila da radi što hoće. Bojala sam se da će biti mršava i izgledati jadno, ali ona izgleda super i u snazi. Bila je sasvim čista iako ispod mora biti prašine ko' u priči. 

Noću je imala akciju, penjala se po gredama i srušila dvije slike (Slike sam tamo odložila kad smo doselili i stoje tako već više od godinu dana. Kad sam izašla pobjegla je na staro mjesto. Mislim da njoj samo treba više vremena, jer je živjela u vrlo skučenim prostornim uvjetima i navikla na druge ljude. 

Imala sam obične mačke i točno je da nisu imale problema s adaptacijom, ali su imale sa mnogim drugim stvarima. Nisu bile za život u stanu, nisu bile toliko uredne, mirne, stabilne. Ova mačka koliko god je isprepadana i za sada neprilagođena nije nimalo, ni mrvicu agresivna, a to sam upravo i htjela. Ona me podsjeća na onu lisicu iz Malog princa; prilazi malo po malo; pokazuje izrazitu osobnost. Samo da počne malo više klopati, pa da se i ja opustim u svojoj atavističkoj potrebi da nahranim sve u kući.

----------


## Ninči

Super da sve ide na bolje! :D Bitno da se ona počela opuštati!

----------


## Lucija Ellen

Fiju. Ide na bolje i laknulo mi je, bas sam mislila na vas i macu

 :Love:

----------


## Vlvl

Super da se opušta. Sad si ponjušena i očešana osoba od povjerenja.    :Smile:

----------


## Zdenka2

Da, kužim da je mene izabrala za prvu osobu. I djeca stalno govore "Mama, zove te Emily2. Međutim, danas opet ne jede i svom je skrovištu, tu i tamo se oglasi. Možda se odmara nakon burne noći pune skakanja, razbijanja i mijaukanja.

----------


## Zdenka2

Za ovo razbijanje nije ona kriva - slike su bile gurnute na galeriju i ona se vjerojatno samo očešala o njih. Srećom, staklo se razbilo unutar papira kad su pale dolje, pa se nije ozlijedila.

----------


## marti_sk

koliko je stara maca?
koliko je bila kod svojih prijasnjih vlasnika?

Razlog sto pitam je to sto se macke bas privezu za svoj prostor i ne vole kad ih se remeti. Ona je sad dozivjela shok, bila je na jednom mjestu sad je na drugo jos, kod ljude koje jos ne poznaje u skroz nepoznati prostor , treba joj vrijemena da se privikne na novu situaciju.
Dobar znak je sto je pocela izlaziti, i nemojte brinuti adaptirat ce se ona   :Love:

----------


## Zdenka2

Ima šest mjeseci, svo to vrijeme je provela kod uzgajivača, u malom prostoru, zajedno s drugim mačkama. Puno promjena ju je zadesilo. Imala sam i prije mačke, ali nijedna nikad nije odbijala hranu, naprotiv, bile su proždrljive. To me najviše brine, a za drugo ima vremena.

----------


## Scandalous

Mjenjaj joj vrstu hranu... stavi joj na neki papirić, umjesto na tanjurić, probaj joj ti dati iz ruke... itd itd
Cijeli život sam s macama i jedno je sigurno-ne postoje dvije koje su barem slične, kamoli iste...

Moja Mimica je dva tjedna odbijala bilo kakvu hranu... bila je strahovito agresivna i nitko joj nije smio prići na manje od metar... nakon toga me prihvatila i počela papati normalno... 

Btw, moj Charlie najviše voli jesti kruh i mrzi jesti iz zdjelice...svaki kolačić si izvadi van... pa sad ti reci... a Mimica je krala kolače... Tarzan krade meso, pogotovo sirovo i zbog njega mi je strgao vrata na kuhinjskom ormariću... Najdeblji Azrijel ne jede skoro ništa, al se nit ne kreće... dok dođe do zdjelice zaspe barem tri puta... Lily se pravi važna i jede kad ona odredi i što ona odredi i vječito je na nekoj dijeti jer drži liniju... 

Što se tekućine tiče-probaj sa slabom juhicom od piletine...

----------


## Ninči

Joj Scandalous što je tebi veselo  :Laughing:  Gora si od mene  :Grin:   :Heart:

----------


## Zdenka2

Scandalous, zar dva tjedna nije jela ništa? Jer moja četiri dana nije jela ništa, baš ništa, nula. 

Mijenjala sam hranu, razne okuse, vlažnu, suhu; po preporuci veterinara sam joj skuhala piletinu - još uvijek odbija sve. Iz ruke joj nisam mogla dati jer se povlači na nedostupno mjesto - partvišem guram zdjelice do nje. Priče koje se na internetu mogu naći o mačjem odbijanju hrane su vrlo različite, takva iskustva nemam, tako da ne znam što da mislim.

----------


## Scandalous

Ma baš ništa dva tjedna... nakon par dana je tek išla piti kak spada... do tad je valjda samo lickala malo... 
Bila je tak sićušna, a tako agresivna... izgledala je ko iz horor filmova...

----------


## Scandalous

> Joj Scandalous što je tebi veselo  Gora si od mene


Užasna sam... 4 macice, pas, 11 hrčaka i kornjača... ajde smanjilo se to s vremenom...   :Laughing:

----------


## Ninči

Jao  :Laughing:  Cijela farma  :Grin:  

Ja zasad imam samo 3 psa i papigu  :Grin:  A mace ću kad se preselim. :D Zamorce i slično vjerujem da će mi dijete dovući čim malo odraste  :Laughing:

----------


## Scandalous

I ja planiram za max dvije god preseljenje na jedno 1000 kvadrata... a onda tek show počinje...  :D

----------


## Ninči

Mi selimo na 1600 kvadrata pa nam malo   :Laughing:

----------


## Scandalous

Ma sve skupa ima preko 5000... ali pssst ne smijem reći da je sve za njih...   :Laughing:

----------


## Ninči

:Laughing:  što više kvadrata, to postajemo opsesivniji  :Grin:   :Embarassed:

----------


## Scandalous

Od malih nogu ih donosim doma... jednostavno si ne mogu pomoći...   :Sad:  

I osjećam malu grižnju savjesti jer imam malticu koja sam doduše dobila na poklon (kao vjenčani dar mog supruga), ali je ipak kupljeni pas... al inače se stvarno trudim da spašavam životinjice...

----------


## Ninči

Ja se čisto bojim ako ovo moje dijete bude na mene (a po svemu sudeći će biti  :Rolling Eyes:  ), onda ćemo postati novi Dumovec  :Grin:  Jer kad sam ja dovodila životinje, bar su moji starci bili pametniji od mene. A ja sam se rodila blesava, pa teško da ću se promjeniti kad mi cura počne praviti zoološki vrt  :Laughing:

----------


## Scandalous

Moji nisu bili niš pametniji, odnosno dopuštali su mi to... tek sad prigovaraju da nisam normalna, a ja im pokušavam objasniti da su najviše oni krivi... 

Ninči, da bar jedna od nas dobije na lotu... točno znam na što bi lova otišla...   :Love:

----------


## Zdenka2

Da se pridružim tulumu, moja Emily se prestaje bojati, izašla je, mazila se (za sada samo sa mnom), napila se vode. Sad spava, a nadam se da će se kasnije i napapati.

Djeca su i dalje jako nježna i strpljiva. Ona uopće ne izlazi dok su oni u prostoriji, ali ih je počela gledati iz prikrajka. Oni ne nasrću, samo je nježno dozivaju.  :Heart:

----------


## marti_sk

> Da se pridružim tulumu, moja Emily se prestaje bojati, izašla je, mazila se (za sada samo sa mnom), napila se vode. Sad spava, a nadam se da će se kasnije i napapati.
> 
> Djeca su i dalje jako nježna i strpljiva. Ona uopće ne izlazi dok su oni u prostoriji, ali ih je počela gledati iz prikrajka. Oni ne nasrću, samo je nježno dozivaju.


super :D  :D  :D 

Moja maca jako voli da papa samo dehidriranu hranu i *oslic i kuvana pileca jetra* mozes probati, oslic ne kuvati onako malo obaren i dati joj...mora to da pojede   :Smile:

----------


## Scandalous

> Da se pridružim tulumu, moja Emily se prestaje bojati, izašla je, mazila se (za sada samo sa mnom), napila se vode. Sad spava, a nadam se da će se kasnije i napapati.
> 
> Djeca su i dalje jako nježna i strpljiva. Ona uopće ne izlazi dok su oni u prostoriji, ali ih je počela gledati iz prikrajka. Oni ne nasrću, samo je nježno dozivaju.


Ma nemoj se brinuti... vidiš kako je svakim danom sve bolje... Neće mace ni dehidrirati ni uginuti od gladi... samo strpljivo i polako kao dosad...   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Zdenka2

Moja Emica je dobro - sad jede, pije i obavlja sve što treba. Sa mnom se puno mazi i dolazi mi na poziv, a i djeci je dozvolila da je pomaze. Moje brige su prošle, a uživancija počinje!   :Heart:

----------


## Ninči

:D   :Heart:  Super! Sad ste proširena obitelj!  :Heart:  

I sad više nema izvlačenja od slikica  :Grin:  Čekamo! :D

----------


## maria71

> :D   Super! Sad ste proširena obitelj!  
> 
> I sad više nema izvlačenja od slikica  Čekamo! :D


 8)

----------


## Trina

I kod nas ima novosti. Daklem, zadnje što sma pisala je da se ova naša kozica okotila. Može slobodno u rode jer dojila ih skoro 4 mjeseca. Izgledali su komično-skoro iste veličine ko gospođa mama a svi troje prištekani na cicu. Onda smo poklonili dva i sebi ostavili jednog. Gospođa je opet ostala trudna, odnosno skotna (što ću, ja je gledam ko nekakvu damicu pa sam je počela doživljavati ko ženetinu nekakvu i neobično mi reći da je skotna) i počela se klati s tim mačićem, tj. mačkom već velikim. Nije mu dala mira, nije mu dala jesti, spavati tamo gdje je htio, grebala ga, puhala na njega, ko munjena. I jedan dan nestala. nema je preko mjesec dana, pojma nemam di je. uvrijedila se, osjetila konkurenciju i ostavila nas. (čula sam da se takve stvari dešavaju) kažu mi djeca da je viđaju okolo po mjestu a ja je nikako naći. Inače, ovaj gospodin što je ostao živi vani a dežura ispred vrata da uđe u kuću. kad uđe onda se pokenja na moj krevet. ne znam koliko kila ima ali mislim da je oborio sve rekorde, izgleda ko crna svinja. Presladak je, mazan ali nikako da nauči da krevet nije wc. Jede sve živo. Od guštera, miševa, ptica i ostalih životinjica do mačje hrane, rižota, paštašute, musake..

----------


## Ninči

I kod vas je veselo  :Laughing:  

Bilo bi mi dosadno na ovom svijetu da nema djece i životinja  :Grin:  

Što se tiče mame mace, možda se otišla negdje omaciti :/ Ne bi me iznenadilo da vam jednog dana samo dovede mačiće kući :D Tako je MM-a maca radila jer je u dvorištu bilo 3 mačke pa se nije tamo osjetila sigurnom kad se treba maciti.

----------

